# Going to give Apple a try.



## HereWeGoAgain

I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
   Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?

.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Haven't used Apple products since my Apple 2e.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Delta4Embassy said:


> Haven't used Apple products since my Apple 2e.



   Well you're no damn help!!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

At this point of tech, I'd say that whether Apple of 'IBM compatible' means very little. Used to, but now apps are available for either and good apps for both. So unless a fanboy of one or the other which you go with doesn't ultimately matter.


----------



## Sonny Clark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .


They're great for engineers, CAD users, and programming. It just takes a little getting use to, then you should be fine. But, IBM based computers are much easier to work on if you do computer upgrades, repairs, and general computer problem diagnostics. For the average user, both work great. Apple is superior when it comes to tech applications and programming.

You shouldn't have a problem once you get use to the minor differences.


----------



## Sunni Man

Went to the dark side 5 years ago and bought a MacBook Pro 13" laptop.

The transition was easy and the machine has been rock solid. 

The keyboard is by far the best I have ever laid my fingers on.   .......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Delta4Embassy said:


> At this point of tech, I'd say that whether Apple of 'IBM compatible' means very little. Used to, but now apps are available for either and good apps for both. So unless a fanboy of one or the other which you go with doesn't ultimately matter.



  Learning you can still install windows made it a little more palatable.
And finding out that you get a clean version of windows without all the bloatware made it very attractive.
    Like I said though,the main reason I'm switching is to avoid all the problems I've been having with PCs.
    That and the Retina display.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point of tech, I'd say that whether Apple of 'IBM compatible' means very little. Used to, but now apps are available for either and good apps for both. So unless a fanboy of one or the other which you go with doesn't ultimately matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning you can still install windows made it a little more palatable.
> And finding out that you get a clean version of windows without all the bloatware made it very attractive.
> Like I said though,the main reason I'm switching is to avoid all the problems I've been having with PCs.
> That and the Retina display.
Click to expand...


Dunno what problems plague modern MS OS users, but I"m still on win 98se with no issues at all. So maybe not upgrading 'because they tell ya too' is part of it.


----------



## Bleipriester

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .


The devices with an imaged apple that is bitten into are the ones you search for.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sonny Clark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> They're great for engineers, CAD users, and programming. It just takes a little getting use to, then you should be fine. But, IBM based computers are much easier to work on if you do computer upgrades, repairs, and general computer problem diagnostics. For the average user, both work great. Apple is superior when it comes to tech applications and programming.
> 
> You shouldn't have a problem once you get use to the minor differences.
Click to expand...


   It's the reliability that i'm after.
I dont use my laptop for anything more than email,movies,slingbox and of course USMB.


----------



## Bleipriester

HereWeGoAgain said:


> That and the Retina display.


The "Retina" displays are very good indeed. But "Retina" means nothing but IPS. IPS displays are now in every quality device.


----------



## Bleipriester

Delta4Embassy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point of tech, I'd say that whether Apple of 'IBM compatible' means very little. Used to, but now apps are available for either and good apps for both. So unless a fanboy of one or the other which you go with doesn't ultimately matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning you can still install windows made it a little more palatable.
> And finding out that you get a clean version of windows without all the bloatware made it very attractive.
> Like I said though,the main reason I'm switching is to avoid all the problems I've been having with PCs.
> That and the Retina display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno what problems plague modern MS OS users, but I"m still on win 98se with no issues at all. So maybe not upgrading 'because they tell ya too' is part of it.
Click to expand...

Do you have Java installed?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Delta4Embassy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point of tech, I'd say that whether Apple of 'IBM compatible' means very little. Used to, but now apps are available for either and good apps for both. So unless a fanboy of one or the other which you go with doesn't ultimately matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning you can still install windows made it a little more palatable.
> And finding out that you get a clean version of windows without all the bloatware made it very attractive.
> Like I said though,the main reason I'm switching is to avoid all the problems I've been having with PCs.
> That and the Retina display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno what problems plague modern MS OS users, but I"m still on win 98se with no issues at all. So maybe not upgrading 'because they tell ya too' is part of it.
Click to expand...


  Modern? Hell,I just turned fifty on the seventh.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bleipriester said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point of tech, I'd say that whether Apple of 'IBM compatible' means very little. Used to, but now apps are available for either and good apps for both. So unless a fanboy of one or the other which you go with doesn't ultimately matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning you can still install windows made it a little more palatable.
> And finding out that you get a clean version of windows without all the bloatware made it very attractive.
> Like I said though,the main reason I'm switching is to avoid all the problems I've been having with PCs.
> That and the Retina display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno what problems plague modern MS OS users, but I"m still on win 98se with no issues at all. So maybe not upgrading 'because they tell ya too' is part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have Java installed?
Click to expand...


  Oh hell no!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

One of the things that got me to make the switch was the top ten lists.
    Pretty much every single one had Apple on top.


----------



## Bleipriester

HereWeGoAgain said:


> One of the things that got me to make the switch was the top ten lists.
> Pretty much every single one had Apple on top.


While the hardware is fine, the software isn´t. I read an article in the last weeks that someone installed Win10 on the latest MacBook and it just runs great. With an Apple OS you have limited choices regarding software.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bleipriester said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things that got me to make the switch was the top ten lists.
> Pretty much every single one had Apple on top.
> 
> 
> 
> While the hardware is fine, the software isn´t. I read an article in the last weeks that someone installed Win10 on the latest MacBook and it just runs great. With an Apple OS you have limited choices regarding software.
Click to expand...


 Like I said,I generally use my laptop as is right out of the box.
I dont need office or anything else for the most part.
   It's movies and surfing the net and that's about it.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Delta4Embassy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point of tech, I'd say that whether Apple of 'IBM compatible' means very little. Used to, but now apps are available for either and good apps for both. So unless a fanboy of one or the other which you go with doesn't ultimately matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning you can still install windows made it a little more palatable.
> And finding out that you get a clean version of windows without all the bloatware made it very attractive.
> Like I said though,the main reason I'm switching is to avoid all the problems I've been having with PCs.
> That and the Retina display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno what problems plague modern MS OS users, but I"m still on win 98se with no issues at all. So maybe not upgrading 'because they tell ya too' is part of it.
Click to expand...

I've been building, repairing, upgrading, and installing software on computers for 20 years now. I have solved computer problems for hundreds of people over the years, and still do it today. I have people mailing me computers to fix. I also fix many from my desk via "TeamViewer". Over the years, I've found that 99% of the problems people have with their computer is nothing more than operator error, downloading programs with junk attached, not having security settings properly set, and just not knowing anything about computers except how to turn them on and off.

I'm running Windows 7 and have no problems at all. Over the years, I've used every Windows system available. I started in 1985 with a Color Computer II, and went up from there. Most problems can be corrected quickly, and once the settings are properly set, the computer junk cleaned away, and a few instructions given, most people have few, is any, problems afterwards.


----------



## Sonny Clark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> They're great for engineers, CAD users, and programming. It just takes a little getting use to, then you should be fine. But, IBM based computers are much easier to work on if you do computer upgrades, repairs, and general computer problem diagnostics. For the average user, both work great. Apple is superior when it comes to tech applications and programming.
> 
> You shouldn't have a problem once you get use to the minor differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the reliability that i'm after.
> I dont use my laptop for anything more than email,movies,slingbox and of course USMB.
Click to expand...

Then you'll be fine. You shouldn't have any problems with it.


----------



## Bleipriester

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things that got me to make the switch was the top ten lists.
> Pretty much every single one had Apple on top.
> 
> 
> 
> While the hardware is fine, the software isn´t. I read an article in the last weeks that someone installed Win10 on the latest MacBook and it just runs great. With an Apple OS you have limited choices regarding software.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said,I generally use my laptop as is right out of the box.
> I dont need office or anything else for the most part.
> It's movies and surfing the net and that's about it.
Click to expand...

Well, office no problem. But in your case I would consider a Chromebook or something, instead.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sonny Clark said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point of tech, I'd say that whether Apple of 'IBM compatible' means very little. Used to, but now apps are available for either and good apps for both. So unless a fanboy of one or the other which you go with doesn't ultimately matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning you can still install windows made it a little more palatable.
> And finding out that you get a clean version of windows without all the bloatware made it very attractive.
> Like I said though,the main reason I'm switching is to avoid all the problems I've been having with PCs.
> That and the Retina display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno what problems plague modern MS OS users, but I"m still on win 98se with no issues at all. So maybe not upgrading 'because they tell ya too' is part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been building, repairing, upgrading, and installing software on computers for 20 years now. I have solved computer problems for hundreds of people over the years, and still do it today. I have people mailing me computers to fix. I also fix many from my desk via "TeamViewer". Over the years, I've found that 99% of the problems people have with their computer is nothing more than operator error, downloading programs with junk attached, not having security settings properly set, and just not knowing anything about computers except how to turn them on and off.
> 
> I'm running Windows 7 and have no problems at all. Over the years, I've used every Windows system available. I started in 1985 with a Color Computer II, and went up from there. Most problems can be corrected quickly, and once the settings are properly set, the computer junk cleaned away, and a few instructions given, most people have few, is any, problems afterwards.
Click to expand...


  Which is exactly why I'm going to give Apple a shot.
I'm no computer wiz by any stretch and from what I've read Apple is a little more trouble free.
     That and the fact that I've never had a problem with my iphone.


----------



## Andylusion

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point of tech, I'd say that whether Apple of 'IBM compatible' means very little. Used to, but now apps are available for either and good apps for both. So unless a fanboy of one or the other which you go with doesn't ultimately matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning you can still install windows made it a little more palatable.
> And finding out that you get a clean version of windows without all the bloatware made it very attractive.
> Like I said though,the main reason I'm switching is to avoid all the problems I've been having with PCs.
> That and the Retina display.
Click to expand...


My experience with installing windows on a mac, is less than positive. I would not count on that as a plan.

I had problems with my PC so much so, that I have been on a Mac for decades.  I keep a PC around for certain specific things, but every 'mission critical' computer use I have ever done, is on my Mac.   I've never lost my work.  Never had a virus of any kind.   Never any trouble getting peripherals to work.  Plug-and-play, is actually a real thing with my Mac.    Now that I think about it, I don't think I have ever had to download a driver, for any device I have ever connected to my Mac.   Everything just works.

There are some programs and applications that are simply not available for Mac.   Even so, I don't think there has ever been any program I have needed, that I could not locate a Mac equivalent to.  It does take a bit to get used to, but it's like riding a different bike.  You just learn the different quirks of the design, and everything gets easier as you go.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Andylusion said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point of tech, I'd say that whether Apple of 'IBM compatible' means very little. Used to, but now apps are available for either and good apps for both. So unless a fanboy of one or the other which you go with doesn't ultimately matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning you can still install windows made it a little more palatable.
> And finding out that you get a clean version of windows without all the bloatware made it very attractive.
> Like I said though,the main reason I'm switching is to avoid all the problems I've been having with PCs.
> That and the Retina display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My experience with installing windows on a mac, is less than positive. I would not count on that as a plan.
> 
> I had problems with my PC so much so, that I have been on a Mac for decades.  I keep a PC around for certain specific things, but every 'mission critical' computer use I have ever done, is on my Mac.   I've never lost my work.  Never had a virus of any kind.   Never any trouble getting peripherals to work.  Plug-and-play, is actually a real thing with my Mac.    Now that I think about it, I don't think I have ever had to download a driver, for any device I have ever connected to my Mac.   Everything just works.
> 
> There are some programs and applications that are simply not available for Mac.   Even so, I don't think there has ever been any program I have needed, that I could not locate a Mac equivalent to.  It does take a bit to get used to, but it's like riding a different bike.  You just learn the different quirks of the design, and everything gets easier as you go.
Click to expand...


  The only reason I'd want to install windows is my familiarity with it.

    If the MacBook is as intuitive as the iphone,I dont see me having to much trouble.


----------



## Ringel05

Might have to break down and get the wife a Macbook pro.  She's been using an old Dell Inspiron 17" E1705 for years mainly because she loves the keyboard layout, very similar to the Macbook's.  The old Dell is slow, I've done everything I could to speed it up but it just seems to get slower.  Finally she told me to load Linux on it if that will make it faster......  Loaded Mint xfce last night, was up until 2 am trying to unsuccessfully fix two issues, no wifi and a very dim screen.  
She also really needs M$ Office as that is what she uses for work and M$ makes a version for Apple.  
Gonna have to find a refurbished or used 17" Macbook pro cause she also want's the 17" screen.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I have an Apple iMac, a MacBook Pro laptop, iPhone 5 and an iPad.  Love them all.  It's all good.  Just decide what you want.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> Might have to break down and get the wife a Macbook pro.  She's been using an old Dell Inspiron 17" E1705 for years mainly because she loves the keyboard layout, very similar to the Macbook's.  The old Dell is slow, I've done everything I could to speed it up but it just seems to get slower.  Finally she told me to load Linux on it if that will make it faster......  Loaded Mint xfce last night, was up until 2 am trying to unsuccessfully fix two issues, no wifi and a very dim screen.
> She also really needs M$ Office as that is what she uses for work and M$ makes a version for Apple.
> Gonna have to find a refurbished or used 17" Macbook pro cause she also want's the 17" screen.



  I wouldnt mind the 17 inch screen myself but two grand is about as much as I'm willing to spend on a laptop.
    The wife laughed at me and reminded me I have a forty five hundred dollar AR and a two grand .45.....I reminded her the laptop wont save her ass if things go hinky.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to break down and get the wife a Macbook pro.  She's been using an old Dell Inspiron 17" E1705 for years mainly because she loves the keyboard layout, very similar to the Macbook's.  The old Dell is slow, I've done everything I could to speed it up but it just seems to get slower.  Finally she told me to load Linux on it if that will make it faster......  Loaded Mint xfce last night, was up until 2 am trying to unsuccessfully fix two issues, no wifi and a very dim screen.
> She also really needs M$ Office as that is what she uses for work and M$ makes a version for Apple.
> Gonna have to find a refurbished or used 17" Macbook pro cause she also want's the 17" screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt mind the 17 inch screen myself but two grand is about as much as I'm willing to spend on a laptop.
> The wife laughed at me and reminded me I have a forty five hundred dollar AR and a two grand .45.....I reminded her the laptop wont save her ass if things go hinky.
Click to expand...

You can get 17" Macbook Pros (refurbished or used) for under a grand, Apple doesn't make a 17" any more, the biggest they have is 15".


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to break down and get the wife a Macbook pro.  She's been using an old Dell Inspiron 17" E1705 for years mainly because she loves the keyboard layout, very similar to the Macbook's.  The old Dell is slow, I've done everything I could to speed it up but it just seems to get slower.  Finally she told me to load Linux on it if that will make it faster......  Loaded Mint xfce last night, was up until 2 am trying to unsuccessfully fix two issues, no wifi and a very dim screen.
> She also really needs M$ Office as that is what she uses for work and M$ makes a version for Apple.
> Gonna have to find a refurbished or used 17" Macbook pro cause she also want's the 17" screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt mind the 17 inch screen myself but two grand is about as much as I'm willing to spend on a laptop.
> The wife laughed at me and reminded me I have a forty five hundred dollar AR and a two grand .45.....I reminded her the laptop wont save her ass if things go hinky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get 17" Macbook Pros (refurbished or used) for under a grand, Apple doesn't make a 17" any more, the biggest they have is 15".
Click to expand...


   I dont buy anything used if I can avoid it unless it's something I'm capable of fixing myself.
I've had some bad experiences with it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .




That's basically like going from heterosexual to taking it up the ass from bikers you've never met before - but WAY more gay..

But whatever floats your boat..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Uncensored2008 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's basically like going from heterosexual to taking it up the ass from bikers you've never met before - but WAY more gay..
> 
> But whatever floats your boat..
Click to expand...


    I'll put the .45 on my hip while using it to counter act the gay..


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to break down and get the wife a Macbook pro.  She's been using an old Dell Inspiron 17" E1705 for years mainly because she loves the keyboard layout, very similar to the Macbook's.  The old Dell is slow, I've done everything I could to speed it up but it just seems to get slower.  Finally she told me to load Linux on it if that will make it faster......  Loaded Mint xfce last night, was up until 2 am trying to unsuccessfully fix two issues, no wifi and a very dim screen.
> She also really needs M$ Office as that is what she uses for work and M$ makes a version for Apple.
> Gonna have to find a refurbished or used 17" Macbook pro cause she also want's the 17" screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt mind the 17 inch screen myself but two grand is about as much as I'm willing to spend on a laptop.
> The wife laughed at me and reminded me I have a forty five hundred dollar AR and a two grand .45.....I reminded her the laptop wont save her ass if things go hinky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get 17" Macbook Pros (refurbished or used) for under a grand, Apple doesn't make a 17" any more, the biggest they have is 15".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont buy anything used if I can avoid it unless it's something I'm capable of fixing myself.
> I've had some bad experiences with it.
Click to expand...

All our desktops are home built, all our laptops are refurbished, my wife's (old Dell given to me by a co-worked, it didn't work) I "rebuilt".  That Dell was first introduced in 2006, 9 years ago, if I put Win 7 back on it it would work fine, just very slowly.  None of my refurbished laptops have ever given me any problems except the one I dropped, somehow killing the sound.    
My first laptops were used Lenovos, never had any problem with them either though I know what to look for.  My home office has 3 desktops, a laptop, computer parts and stacks of operating systems (mostly Linux) and other software (mostly games........). 
Let me rephase something, the dell E1705 will work well but only very slowly the way my wife uses it.  She generally has 5 to 7 programs open and running at the same time, the E1705 can't handle that workload.  A typical user would not have as big an issue with the not so super fast normal usage.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to break down and get the wife a Macbook pro.  She's been using an old Dell Inspiron 17" E1705 for years mainly because she loves the keyboard layout, very similar to the Macbook's.  The old Dell is slow, I've done everything I could to speed it up but it just seems to get slower.  Finally she told me to load Linux on it if that will make it faster......  Loaded Mint xfce last night, was up until 2 am trying to unsuccessfully fix two issues, no wifi and a very dim screen.
> She also really needs M$ Office as that is what she uses for work and M$ makes a version for Apple.
> Gonna have to find a refurbished or used 17" Macbook pro cause she also want's the 17" screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt mind the 17 inch screen myself but two grand is about as much as I'm willing to spend on a laptop.
> The wife laughed at me and reminded me I have a forty five hundred dollar AR and a two grand .45.....I reminded her the laptop wont save her ass if things go hinky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get 17" Macbook Pros (refurbished or used) for under a grand, Apple doesn't make a 17" any more, the biggest they have is 15".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont buy anything used if I can avoid it unless it's something I'm capable of fixing myself.
> I've had some bad experiences with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All our desktops are home built, all our laptops are refurbished, my wife's (old Dell given to me by a co-worked, it didn't work) I "rebuilt".  That Dell was first introduced in 2006, 9 years ago, if I put Win 7 back on it it would work fine, just very slowly.  None of my refurbished laptops have ever given me any problems except the one I dropped, somehow killing the sound.
> My first laptops were used Lenovos, never had any problem with them either though I know what to look for.  My home office has 3 desktops, a laptop, computer parts and stacks of operating systems (mostly Linux) and other software (mostly games........).
> Let me rephase something, the dell E1705 will work well but only very slowly the way my wife uses it.  She generally has 5 to 7 programs open and running at the same time, the E1705 can't handle that workload.  A typical user would not have as big an issue with the not so super fast normal usage.
Click to expand...


 If I had the know how to fix em I would probably just build my own.
It's just never something that interested me.
   As long as I can watch porn and go to USMB i'm good.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> They're great for engineers, CAD users, and programming. It just takes a little getting use to, then you should be fine. But, IBM based computers are much easier to work on if you do computer upgrades, repairs, and general computer problem diagnostics. For the average user, both work great. Apple is superior when it comes to tech applications and programming.
> 
> You shouldn't have a problem once you get use to the minor differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the reliability that i'm after.
> I dont use my laptop for anything more than email,movies,slingbox and of course USMB.
Click to expand...


I would suggest before you do so, take your laptop you have and install LinuxMint...if you know a buddy that is familiar with a Linux installation - the better.
LinuxMint is exceedingly faster than Windows on less resources. 
And the reliability is unrivalled. 
For instance when my laptop is asleep..I open the screen, immediately type the password and the computer is fully up in about 2 seconds. Good luck trying that in Windows or Mac.
 If you are game, open a different thread and several folks here would be glad to help you with the install.


----------



## Ringel05

Actually Zorin and PCLinuxOS are closer to, therefore more "familiar looking" with Windows users.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> Actually Zorin and PCLinuxOS are closer to, therefore more "familiar looking" with Windows users.



Hey - whose side you on?? 
I say LM for the support/updates/ and massive software library...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

iamwhatiseem said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> They're great for engineers, CAD users, and programming. It just takes a little getting use to, then you should be fine. But, IBM based computers are much easier to work on if you do computer upgrades, repairs, and general computer problem diagnostics. For the average user, both work great. Apple is superior when it comes to tech applications and programming.
> 
> You shouldn't have a problem once you get use to the minor differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the reliability that i'm after.
> I dont use my laptop for anything more than email,movies,slingbox and of course USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest before you do so, take your laptop you have and install LinuxMint...if you know a buddy that is familiar with a Linux installation - the better.
> LinuxMint is exceedingly faster than Windows on less resources.
> And the reliability is unrivalled.
> For instance when my laptop is asleep..I open the screen, immediately type the password and the computer is fully up in about 2 seconds. Good luck trying that in Windows or Mac.
> If you are game, open a different thread and several folks here would be glad to help you with the install.
Click to expand...


  The MacBook is already on it's way.
If it shits the bed on me I'll take you up on the offer.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Zorin and PCLinuxOS are closer to, therefore more "familiar looking" with Windows users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - whose side you on??
> I say LM for the support/updates/ and massive software library...
Click to expand...

Got Lubuntu on an old machine, trying to see if PCLinuxOs will work better on the wife's laptop than Mint lxde or Lubuntu did.  Neither liked my graphics card (kinda weird) or the old Broadcomm card.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Zorin and PCLinuxOS are closer to, therefore more "familiar looking" with Windows users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - whose side you on??
> I say LM for the support/updates/ and massive software library...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got Lubuntu on an old machine, trying to see if PCLinuxOs will work better on the wife's laptop than Mint lxde or Lubuntu did.  Neither liked my graphics card (kinda weird) or the old Broadcomm card.
Click to expand...


   And this is why I dont like to screw around with computers..
I can make parts for the space shuttle,help build the F22 prototype but jacking with computers is just not my thing.
   If I dont find something interesting I'll never be good at it.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Zorin and PCLinuxOS are closer to, therefore more "familiar looking" with Windows users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - whose side you on??
> I say LM for the support/updates/ and massive software library...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got Lubuntu on an old machine, trying to see if PCLinuxOs will work better on the wife's laptop than Mint lxde or Lubuntu did.  Neither liked my graphics card (kinda weird) or the old Broadcomm card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is why I dont like to screw around with computers..
> I can make parts for the space shuttle,help build the F22 prototype but jacking with computers is just not my thing.
> If I dont find something interesting I'll never be good at it.
Click to expand...

In most cases the main Linux versions just load and everything works, on rare occasions you run into problems, this is the first time I've ever experienced this.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Zorin and PCLinuxOS are closer to, therefore more "familiar looking" with Windows users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - whose side you on??
> I say LM for the support/updates/ and massive software library...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got Lubuntu on an old machine, trying to see if PCLinuxOs will work better on the wife's laptop than Mint lxde or Lubuntu did.  Neither liked my graphics card (kinda weird) or the old Broadcomm card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is why I dont like to screw around with computers..
> I can make parts for the space shuttle,help build the F22 prototype but jacking with computers is just not my thing.
> If I dont find something interesting I'll never be good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In most cases the main Linux versions just load and everything works, on rare occasions you run into problems, this is the first time I've ever experienced this.
Click to expand...


  Yeah? You've never had me trying to fuck withem. I'm pretty sure I'm cursed.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Zorin and PCLinuxOS are closer to, therefore more "familiar looking" with Windows users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - whose side you on??
> I say LM for the support/updates/ and massive software library...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got Lubuntu on an old machine, trying to see if PCLinuxOs will work better on the wife's laptop than Mint lxde or Lubuntu did.  Neither liked my graphics card (kinda weird) or the old Broadcomm card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is why I dont like to screw around with computers..
> I can make parts for the space shuttle,help build the F22 prototype but jacking with computers is just not my thing.
> If I dont find something interesting I'll never be good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In most cases the main Linux versions just load and everything works, on rare occasions you run into problems, this is the first time I've ever experienced this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? You've never had me trying to fuck withem. I'm pretty sure I'm cursed.
Click to expand...

How do ya think I learned........


----------



## iamwhatiseem

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yeah? You've never had me trying to fuck withem. I'm pretty sure I'm cursed.



In all seriousness, LinuxMint or Unbuntu etc. are extremely easy to install. Easier than Windows. The only thing you need a little help with is after the install to get something called restricted codecs installed. No big deal at all...just a couple steps and maybe 10-15 seconds.
 Nothing stopping you from doing it on your old PC anyway...you might like it a lot.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Zorin and PCLinuxOS are closer to, therefore more "familiar looking" with Windows users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - whose side you on??
> I say LM for the support/updates/ and massive software library...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got Lubuntu on an old machine, trying to see if PCLinuxOs will work better on the wife's laptop than Mint lxde or Lubuntu did.  Neither liked my graphics card (kinda weird) or the old Broadcomm card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is why I dont like to screw around with computers..
> I can make parts for the space shuttle,help build the F22 prototype but jacking with computers is just not my thing.
> If I dont find something interesting I'll never be good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In most cases the main Linux versions just load and everything works, on rare occasions you run into problems, this is the first time I've ever experienced this.
Click to expand...

I wondered that Parted Magic works with my wlan dongle and fully supports my phone without the need to be installed manually.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Zorin and PCLinuxOS are closer to, therefore more "familiar looking" with Windows users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - whose side you on??
> I say LM for the support/updates/ and massive software library...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got Lubuntu on an old machine, trying to see if PCLinuxOs will work better on the wife's laptop than Mint lxde or Lubuntu did.  Neither liked my graphics card (kinda weird) or the old Broadcomm card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is why I dont like to screw around with computers..
> I can make parts for the space shuttle,help build the F22 prototype but jacking with computers is just not my thing.
> If I dont find something interesting I'll never be good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In most cases the main Linux versions just load and everything works, on rare occasions you run into problems, this is the first time I've ever experienced this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered that Parted Magic works with my wlan dongle and fully supports my phone without the need to be installed manually.
Click to expand...


  You see it's phrases like "wlan dongle" that make me want to run from the room screaming!
  And "Parted Magic" brings up dirty thoughts of women.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? You've never had me trying to fuck withem. I'm pretty sure I'm cursed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, LinuxMint or Unbuntu etc. are extremely easy to install. Easier than Windows. The only thing you need a little help with is after the install to get something called restricted codecs installed. No big deal at all...just a couple steps and maybe 10-15 seconds.
> Nothing stopping you from doing it on your old PC anyway...you might like it a lot.
Click to expand...

Easier? What can be easier than click a button?


----------



## Bleipriester

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - whose side you on??
> I say LM for the support/updates/ and massive software library...
> 
> 
> 
> Got Lubuntu on an old machine, trying to see if PCLinuxOs will work better on the wife's laptop than Mint lxde or Lubuntu did.  Neither liked my graphics card (kinda weird) or the old Broadcomm card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is why I dont like to screw around with computers..
> I can make parts for the space shuttle,help build the F22 prototype but jacking with computers is just not my thing.
> If I dont find something interesting I'll never be good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In most cases the main Linux versions just load and everything works, on rare occasions you run into problems, this is the first time I've ever experienced this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered that Parted Magic works with my wlan dongle and fully supports my phone without the need to be installed manually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see it's phrases like "wlan dongle" that make me want to run from the room screaming!
> And "Parted Magic" brings up dirty thoughts of women.
Click to expand...

What´s wrong with the term wlan dongle and Parted Magic?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bleipriester said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got Lubuntu on an old machine, trying to see if PCLinuxOs will work better on the wife's laptop than Mint lxde or Lubuntu did.  Neither liked my graphics card (kinda weird) or the old Broadcomm card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is why I dont like to screw around with computers..
> I can make parts for the space shuttle,help build the F22 prototype but jacking with computers is just not my thing.
> If I dont find something interesting I'll never be good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In most cases the main Linux versions just load and everything works, on rare occasions you run into problems, this is the first time I've ever experienced this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered that Parted Magic works with my wlan dongle and fully supports my phone without the need to be installed manually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see it's phrases like "wlan dongle" that make me want to run from the room screaming!
> And "Parted Magic" brings up dirty thoughts of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What´s wrong with the term wlan dongle and Parted Magic?
Click to expand...


    The nerd is strong in this one...


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? You've never had me trying to fuck withem. I'm pretty sure I'm cursed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, LinuxMint or Unbuntu etc. are extremely easy to install. Easier than Windows. The only thing you need a little help with is after the install to get something called restricted codecs installed. No big deal at all...just a couple steps and maybe 10-15 seconds.
> Nothing stopping you from doing it on your old PC anyway...you might like it a lot.
Click to expand...

You'll be happy to know I finally put Mint (15) on the old Dell, the only issue is still the old Broadcomm but that's easily fixed with a USB wifi adater.


----------



## Andylusion

iamwhatiseem said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? You've never had me trying to fuck withem. I'm pretty sure I'm cursed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, LinuxMint or Unbuntu etc. are extremely easy to install. Easier than Windows. The only thing you need a little help with is after the install to get something called restricted codecs installed. No big deal at all...just a couple steps and maybe 10-15 seconds.
> Nothing stopping you from doing it on your old PC anyway...you might like it a lot.
Click to expand...


I actually installed Linux Ubuntu.  It's not as easy. It's certainly not as user-friendly as windows.

I did all that, and tried to use Mplayer.  Would not play DVDs.  Installed more stuff.  Would not play DVDs.  Wouldn't give a reason why.  Click play, nothing happens.

Installed more stuff.  Would not play DVD.  No error.  No "computer screwed up" nothing.    Didn't give me a warning, a message, a beep, an anything.  Just wouldn't play. 

Finally, installed VLC.  Required tons of download.   VLC at least played the DVD.   But then I couldn't get it into full screen.   Then when I was in full screen, I couldn't get out of full screen.   No option.  No button.  No pull down menu.   No way that I could find to get out of full screen mode at all.

I had to alt-F4 to quit the program, and then reload VLC, to finally see the menu, and memorize that F11 was the toggle for full-screen and back.

Now I'm fine with it.... but that is NOT user-friendly.  That is User-Frustrating.     

There have been a number of things like that.    I wish... I hope... someday Linux will be a real user-friendly alternative to Winblows.  But right now, it just isn't.

Sometimes getting the simplest of things working, is a massive pain in the butt.  Just dumb stuff, is really hard.


----------



## Andylusion

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? You've never had me trying to fuck withem. I'm pretty sure I'm cursed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, LinuxMint or Unbuntu etc. are extremely easy to install. Easier than Windows. The only thing you need a little help with is after the install to get something called restricted codecs installed. No big deal at all...just a couple steps and maybe 10-15 seconds.
> Nothing stopping you from doing it on your old PC anyway...you might like it a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be happy to know I finally put Mint (15) on the old Dell, the only issue is still the old Broadcomm but that's easily fixed with a USB wifi adater.
Click to expand...


I had that problem too.  I installed Ubuntu on a laptop, and the built in wifi would not work.  Nor would the built in ethernet.   So I bought a USB wifi adapter.     Wouldn't you know it, out of all the wifi adapters on the face of the Earth, I bought the one that Linux does not support.   I could not get that adapter to work, no matter what I did.  Finally gave up.  Haven't tried again since.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Andylusion said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? You've never had me trying to fuck withem. I'm pretty sure I'm cursed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, LinuxMint or Unbuntu etc. are extremely easy to install. Easier than Windows. The only thing you need a little help with is after the install to get something called restricted codecs installed. No big deal at all...just a couple steps and maybe 10-15 seconds.
> Nothing stopping you from doing it on your old PC anyway...you might like it a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be happy to know I finally put Mint (15) on the old Dell, the only issue is still the old Broadcomm but that's easily fixed with a USB wifi adater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had that problem too.  I installed Ubuntu on a laptop, and the built in wifi would not work.  Nor would the built in ethernet.   So I bought a USB wifi adapter.     Wouldn't you know it, out of all the wifi adapters on the face of the Earth, I bought the one that Linux does not support.   I could not get that adapter to work, no matter what I did.  Finally gave up.  Haven't tried again since.
Click to expand...


 And this is why I'm not going to step out of the common groove.
Sounds like you know way more than I do and you still had problems. I would have thrown the MFer in the pool at that point.


----------



## Ringel05

Andylusion said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? You've never had me trying to fuck withem. I'm pretty sure I'm cursed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, LinuxMint or Unbuntu etc. are extremely easy to install. Easier than Windows. The only thing you need a little help with is after the install to get something called restricted codecs installed. No big deal at all...just a couple steps and maybe 10-15 seconds.
> Nothing stopping you from doing it on your old PC anyway...you might like it a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be happy to know I finally put Mint (15) on the old Dell, the only issue is still the old Broadcomm but that's easily fixed with a USB wifi adater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had that problem too.  I installed Ubuntu on a laptop, and the built in wifi would not work.  Nor would the built in ethernet.   So I bought a USB wifi adapter.     Wouldn't you know it, out of all the wifi adapters on the face of the Earth, I bought the one that Linux does not support.   I could not get that adapter to work, no matter what I did.  Finally gave up.  Haven't tried again since.
Click to expand...

It's the Broadcomm cards that are the problem, they don't play well with Linux.  As with every other laptop and desktop (especially the newer machines and latest distro releases) I've loaded Mint or Ubuntu on I've never had a problem and load time took half as long as Windows.  The last windows load I did was last week (Win 7), took 45 minutes just to do the load, another 1/2 hour to load the drivers and another 3 hours to load software, configure the machine and run the update.  That was a 4 year old quad-core laptop with 8 GBs of RAM.  I had Zorin on it from 6 months ago and that took 1/2 hour for load and configuration, another 15 minutes to load the software I wanted and run the update.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? You've never had me trying to fuck withem. I'm pretty sure I'm cursed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, LinuxMint or Unbuntu etc. are extremely easy to install. Easier than Windows. The only thing you need a little help with is after the install to get something called restricted codecs installed. No big deal at all...just a couple steps and maybe 10-15 seconds.
> Nothing stopping you from doing it on your old PC anyway...you might like it a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be happy to know I finally put Mint (15) on the old Dell, the only issue is still the old Broadcomm but that's easily fixed with a USB wifi adater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had that problem too.  I installed Ubuntu on a laptop, and the built in wifi would not work.  Nor would the built in ethernet.   So I bought a USB wifi adapter.     Wouldn't you know it, out of all the wifi adapters on the face of the Earth, I bought the one that Linux does not support.   I could not get that adapter to work, no matter what I did.  Finally gave up.  Haven't tried again since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the Broadcomm cards that are the problem, they don't play well with Linux.  As with every other laptop and desktop (especially the newer machines and latest distro releases) I've loaded Mint or Ubuntu on I've never had a problem and load time took half as long as Windows.  The last windows load I did was last week (Win 7), took 45 minutes just to do the load, another 1/2 hour to load the drivers and another 3 hours to load software, configure the machine and run the update.  That was a 4 year old quad-core laptop with 8 GBs of RAM.  I had Zorin on it from 6 months ago and that took 1/2 hour for load and configuration, another 15 minutes to load the software I wanted and run the update.
Click to expand...


  If you'd stop speaking Klingon I might be able to get this shit.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? You've never had me trying to fuck withem. I'm pretty sure I'm cursed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, LinuxMint or Unbuntu etc. are extremely easy to install. Easier than Windows. The only thing you need a little help with is after the install to get something called restricted codecs installed. No big deal at all...just a couple steps and maybe 10-15 seconds.
> Nothing stopping you from doing it on your old PC anyway...you might like it a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be happy to know I finally put Mint (15) on the old Dell, the only issue is still the old Broadcomm but that's easily fixed with a USB wifi adater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had that problem too.  I installed Ubuntu on a laptop, and the built in wifi would not work.  Nor would the built in ethernet.   So I bought a USB wifi adapter.     Wouldn't you know it, out of all the wifi adapters on the face of the Earth, I bought the one that Linux does not support.   I could not get that adapter to work, no matter what I did.  Finally gave up.  Haven't tried again since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the Broadcomm cards that are the problem, they don't play well with Linux.  As with every other laptop and desktop (especially the newer machines and latest distro releases) I've loaded Mint or Ubuntu on I've never had a problem and load time took half as long as Windows.  The last windows load I did was last week (Win 7), took 45 minutes just to do the load, another 1/2 hour to load the drivers and another 3 hours to load software, configure the machine and run the update.  That was a 4 year old quad-core laptop with 8 GBs of RAM.  I had Zorin on it from 6 months ago and that took 1/2 hour for load and configuration, another 15 minutes to load the software I wanted and run the update.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you'd stop speaking Klingon I might be able to get this shit.
Click to expand...

Klingon is a war language, that's Geekinese........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Well,so far so good.
The retina display is everything they said it would be and it's incredibly thin.
   Google Chrome works great and the connectivity to the iphone is bad ass!! And the track pad is really cool!!
   Other than needing to learn the few differences in the operating system i'm very happy with it.

    Although I will be embarrassed to use it in public and I might have to put some tape over the apple emblem...


----------



## Darkwind

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well,so far so good.
> The retina display is everything they said it would be and it's incredibly thin.
> Google Chrome works great and the connectivity to the iphone is bad ass!! And the track pad is really cool!!
> Other than needing to learn the few differences in the operating system i'm very happy with it.
> 
> Although I will be embarrassed to use it in public and I might have to put some tape over the apple emblem...


I dress Mine up as an old RCA TV when guests come over.  They'll never suspect....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Oh yeah....the battery life is amazing!!
Running Chrome it gets around 6 hours run time,double what the ASUS managed.
  They say using Safari will get you 8 or 9 hours.

  Really like this thing so far.


----------



## Bleipriester

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Oh yeah....the battery life is amazing!!
> Running Chrome it gets around 6 hours run time,double what the ASUS managed.
> They say using Safari will get you 8 or 9 hours.
> 
> Really like this thing so far.


I have an advice for you, just available again, many mods support Mac OS:
Mac App Store - Command Conquer Generals Deluxe Edition

Example (modded version, Windows):
Favorite PC Game Page 66 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Mods:
Mods for Games - Mod DB


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bleipriester said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....the battery life is amazing!!
> Running Chrome it gets around 6 hours run time,double what the ASUS managed.
> They say using Safari will get you 8 or 9 hours.
> 
> Really like this thing so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an advice for you, just available again, many mods support Mac OS:
> Mac App Store - Command Conquer Generals Deluxe Edition
> 
> Example (modded version, Windows):
> Favorite PC Game Page 66 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Mods:
> Mods for Games - Mod DB
Click to expand...


   Looks pretty good I'll be sure and check it out.
Waiting to see Apples new music streaming with Beats.
    Supposed to be available June 30.


----------



## Bleipriester

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....the battery life is amazing!!
> Running Chrome it gets around 6 hours run time,double what the ASUS managed.
> They say using Safari will get you 8 or 9 hours.
> 
> Really like this thing so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an advice for you, just available again, many mods support Mac OS:
> Mac App Store - Command Conquer Generals Deluxe Edition
> 
> Example (modded version, Windows):
> Favorite PC Game Page 66 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Mods:
> Mods for Games - Mod DB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good I'll be sure and check it out.
> Waiting to see Apples new music streaming with Beats.
> Supposed to be available June 30.
Click to expand...

Heard about it when the Sony CEO peached it. Must be some really new thing that is supposed to revolutionize the music business online.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bleipriester said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....the battery life is amazing!!
> Running Chrome it gets around 6 hours run time,double what the ASUS managed.
> They say using Safari will get you 8 or 9 hours.
> 
> Really like this thing so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an advice for you, just available again, many mods support Mac OS:
> Mac App Store - Command Conquer Generals Deluxe Edition
> 
> Example (modded version, Windows):
> Favorite PC Game Page 66 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Mods:
> Mods for Games - Mod DB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good I'll be sure and check it out.
> Waiting to see Apples new music streaming with Beats.
> Supposed to be available June 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heard about it when the Sony CEO peached it. Must be some really new thing that is supposed to revolutionize the music business online.
Click to expand...


   You know how they hype this kind of shit. I guess we'll see.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I gotta say,after using the MacBook for a week or so I used the wifes Windows laptop while the Mac was tied up downloading and it felt absolutely clunky.
    The ease of use is incredible in comparison.
I give it a big !!


----------



## Bleipriester

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I gotta say,after using the MacBook for a week or so I used the wifes Windows laptop while the Mac was tied up downloading and it felt absolutely clunky.
> The ease of use is incredible in comparison.
> I give it a big !!


My Windows system works quite fast and without delays.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bleipriester said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say,after using the MacBook for a week or so I used the wifes Windows laptop while the Mac was tied up downloading and it felt absolutely clunky.
> The ease of use is incredible in comparison.
> I give it a big !!
> 
> 
> 
> My Windows system works quite fast and without delays.
Click to expand...


 It's not the operating system so much as the mouse pad.
You never have to take your fingers of the mouse pad until you need to type something.
   No hitting the scroll buttons,just use two fingers on the pad.
 It's way more efficient and effortless.


----------



## Bleipriester

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say,after using the MacBook for a week or so I used the wifes Windows laptop while the Mac was tied up downloading and it felt absolutely clunky.
> The ease of use is incredible in comparison.
> I give it a big !!
> 
> 
> 
> My Windows system works quite fast and without delays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the operating system so much as the mouse pad.
> You never have to take your fingers of the mouse pad until you need to type something.
> No hitting the scroll buttons,just use two fingers on the pad.
> It's way more efficient and effortless.
Click to expand...

I just hate mouse pads


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Or should I say Track Pad...?
Most of this shit is greek to me,but I do know web surfing and all around screwing around on the internet is far easier with the MacBook.
   For what I'm going to use a laptop for it works way better than windows.
To tell you the truth the idea of sounding like a Mac fanboy disturbs me greatly but I ain't gonna lie about it.

    It just works for what I'm doing.


----------



## Bleipriester

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Or should I say Track Pad...?
> Most of this shit is greek to me,but I do know web surfing and all around screwing around on the internet is far easier with the MacBook.
> For what I'm going to use a laptop for it works way better than windows.
> To tell you the truth the idea of sounding like a Mac fanboy disturbs me greatly but I ain't gonna lie about it.
> 
> It just works for what I'm doing.


Didn´t say you are a fan boy. Just saying Windows is running great on my machine. Maybe, your wife´s computer is loaded with a lot of tools that slow it down like anti-virus tools and pc optimizers.


----------



## Andylusion

Bleipriester said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say,after using the MacBook for a week or so I used the wifes Windows laptop while the Mac was tied up downloading and it felt absolutely clunky.
> The ease of use is incredible in comparison.
> I give it a big !!
> 
> 
> 
> My Windows system works quite fast and without delays.
Click to expand...


My biggest problem with Windows, has always been viruses and security.    To this day, I have never once backed up anything on my Mac, nor ever installed in virus protection, or any security software whatsoever.   Not once.

And I have never lost anything, or been wiped out by a virus.

Never been worried about it.

Windows, there is seemingly always some virus somewhere, or some crash, or something.

Remember when everyone was freaking out about the "Heartbleed" thing?   I never once even bothered to look up what it was.  Why bother?  I'm on a Mac.  It isn't affected by PC viruses.


----------



## Ringel05

Andylusion said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say,after using the MacBook for a week or so I used the wifes Windows laptop while the Mac was tied up downloading and it felt absolutely clunky.
> The ease of use is incredible in comparison.
> I give it a big !!
> 
> 
> 
> My Windows system works quite fast and without delays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My biggest problem with Windows, has always been viruses and security.    To this day, I have never once backed up anything on my Mac, nor ever installed in virus protection, or any security software whatsoever.   Not once.
> 
> And I have never lost anything, or been wiped out by a virus.
> 
> Never been worried about it.
> 
> Windows, there is seemingly always some virus somewhere, or some crash, or something.
> 
> Remember when everyone was freaking out about the "Heartbleed" thing?   I never once even bothered to look up what it was.  Why bother?  I'm on a Mac.  It isn't affected by PC viruses.
Click to expand...

New exploit leaves most Macs vulnerable to permanent backdooring Ars Technica

Apple Mac Os X List of security vulnerabilities

Anyone who honestly thinks any OS isn't vulnerable deserves what they get.............


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bleipriester said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I say Track Pad...?
> Most of this shit is greek to me,but I do know web surfing and all around screwing around on the internet is far easier with the MacBook.
> For what I'm going to use a laptop for it works way better than windows.
> To tell you the truth the idea of sounding like a Mac fanboy disturbs me greatly but I ain't gonna lie about it.
> 
> It just works for what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn´t say you are a fan boy. Just saying Windows is running great on my machine. Maybe, your wife´s computer is loaded with a lot of tools that slow it down like anti-virus tools and pc optimizers.
Click to expand...


     I didnt accuse you of calling me one...I was concerned about sounding like one.
 It had nothing to do with the speed. It's all around ease of use.


----------



## boedicca

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say,after using the MacBook for a week or so I used the wifes Windows laptop while the Mac was tied up downloading and it felt absolutely clunky.
> The ease of use is incredible in comparison.
> I give it a big !!
> 
> 
> 
> My Windows system works quite fast and without delays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the operating system so much as the mouse pad.
> You never have to take your fingers of the mouse pad until you need to type something.
> No hitting the scroll buttons,just use two fingers on the pad.
> It's way more efficient and effortless.
Click to expand...



I use my Mac for home and a PC at work.  The ONLY area where the PC is superior is for using M$FT Excel.   Excel on the Mac sucks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say,after using the MacBook for a week or so I used the wifes Windows laptop while the Mac was tied up downloading and it felt absolutely clunky.
> The ease of use is incredible in comparison.
> I give it a big !!
> 
> 
> 
> My Windows system works quite fast and without delays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My biggest problem with Windows, has always been viruses and security.    To this day, I have never once backed up anything on my Mac, nor ever installed in virus protection, or any security software whatsoever.   Not once.
> 
> And I have never lost anything, or been wiped out by a virus.
> 
> Never been worried about it.
> 
> Windows, there is seemingly always some virus somewhere, or some crash, or something.
> 
> Remember when everyone was freaking out about the "Heartbleed" thing?   I never once even bothered to look up what it was.  Why bother?  I'm on a Mac.  It isn't affected by PC viruses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New exploit leaves most Macs vulnerable to permanent backdooring Ars Technica
> 
> Apple Mac Os X List of security vulnerabilities
> 
> Anyone who honestly thinks any OS isn't vulnerable deserves what they get.............
Click to expand...


    Pretty sure I read recently it doesn't effect the 2015 models.
 From what I read the only reason macs dont tend to get viruses as easy is that hackers dont want to screw around with it because of the fewer numbers of macs out there.
    More bang for the buck with windows.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say,after using the MacBook for a week or so I used the wifes Windows laptop while the Mac was tied up downloading and it felt absolutely clunky.
> The ease of use is incredible in comparison.
> I give it a big !!
> 
> 
> 
> My Windows system works quite fast and without delays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the operating system so much as the mouse pad.
> You never have to take your fingers of the mouse pad until you need to type something.
> No hitting the scroll buttons,just use two fingers on the pad.
> It's way more efficient and effortless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I use my Mac for home and a PC at work.  The ONLY area where the PC is superior is for using M$FT Excel.   Excel on the Mac sucks.
Click to expand...


   I dont use mine for anything but screwing around on the internet and using slingbox to watch games when i'm at the lake.


----------



## Bleipriester

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I say Track Pad...?
> Most of this shit is greek to me,but I do know web surfing and all around screwing around on the internet is far easier with the MacBook.
> For what I'm going to use a laptop for it works way better than windows.
> To tell you the truth the idea of sounding like a Mac fanboy disturbs me greatly but I ain't gonna lie about it.
> 
> It just works for what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn´t say you are a fan boy. Just saying Windows is running great on my machine. Maybe, your wife´s computer is loaded with a lot of tools that slow it down like anti-virus tools and pc optimizers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt accuse you of calling me one...I was concerned about sounding like one.
> It had nothing to do with the speed. It's all around ease of use.
Click to expand...

Well, seems I didn´t exactly get what you´ve meant.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say,after using the MacBook for a week or so I used the wifes Windows laptop while the Mac was tied up downloading and it felt absolutely clunky.
> The ease of use is incredible in comparison.
> I give it a big !!
> 
> 
> 
> My Windows system works quite fast and without delays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My biggest problem with Windows, has always been viruses and security.    To this day, I have never once backed up anything on my Mac, nor ever installed in virus protection, or any security software whatsoever.   Not once.
> 
> And I have never lost anything, or been wiped out by a virus.
> 
> Never been worried about it.
> 
> Windows, there is seemingly always some virus somewhere, or some crash, or something.
> 
> Remember when everyone was freaking out about the "Heartbleed" thing?   I never once even bothered to look up what it was.  Why bother?  I'm on a Mac.  It isn't affected by PC viruses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New exploit leaves most Macs vulnerable to permanent backdooring Ars Technica
> 
> Apple Mac Os X List of security vulnerabilities
> 
> Anyone who honestly thinks any OS isn't vulnerable deserves what they get.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I read recently it doesn't effect the 2015 models.
> From what I read the only reason macs dont tend to get viruses as easy is that hackers dont want to screw around with it because of the fewer numbers of macs out there.
> More bang for the buck with windows.
Click to expand...

Exactly, PCs have the largest market share by leaps and bounds, if Mac or Linux were the top dogs (or at least close) they'd be targeted much more often.  Doesn't mean they aren't targeted just no where near the degree PCs are.


----------



## Abishai100

*Design Dock*

Consumerism is now confetti, and you have to keep up to look professional in the new imaginarium.

You have to be imaginative and think like a child for professionals to believe you are invested in today's brand of colorized user-friendly tech-production (i.e., Apple Computers).

Where did this paradoxically ornamental-mechanical design trend come from and what does it profit the new _user-friendly market_?

Apple has gained incredible reputation for delivering products that are both reliable and fun.

I'd stay up-to-date with iPhone and iWatch developments (ooops sorry, I meant _just_ Apple Watch).





Rewind (Transformers Avatar)


----------



## Bleipriester

Abishai100 said:


> *Design Dock*
> 
> Consumerism is now confetti, and you have to keep up to look professional in the new imaginarium.
> 
> You have to be imaginative and think like a child for professionals to believe you are invested in today's brand of colorized user-friendly tech-production (i.e., Apple Computers).
> 
> Where did this paradoxically ornamental-mechanical design trend come from and what does it profit the new _user-friendly market_?
> 
> Apple has gained incredible reputation for delivering products that are both reliable and fun.
> 
> I'd stay up-to-date with iPhone and iWatch developments (ooops sorry, I meant _just_ Apple Watch).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rewind (Transformers Avatar)
> 
> 
> View attachment 43498 View attachment 43497


The Problem:
Once you have purchased an Apple Device ("decoyed", Jobs would flush his feet down the toilette for joy), you are forced to use Apple software and accept the limitations. That is not user-friendly.


----------



## Ringel05

Abishai100 said:


> *Design Dock*
> 
> Consumerism is now confetti, and you have to keep up to look professional in the new imaginarium.
> 
> You have to be imaginative and think like a child for professionals to believe you are invested in today's brand of colorized user-friendly tech-production (i.e., Apple Computers).
> 
> Where did this paradoxically ornamental-mechanical design trend come from and what does it profit the new _user-friendly market_?
> 
> Apple has gained incredible reputation for delivering products that are both reliable and fun.
> 
> I'd stay up-to-date with iPhone and iWatch developments (ooops sorry, I meant _just_ Apple Watch).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rewind (Transformers Avatar)
> 
> 
> View attachment 43498 View attachment 43497


Sounds like you were infected with _status_, that disease some people get that makes everyone around them sick..........


----------



## Ringel05

As it is I still hate Windows 8.1 with a passion and if Windows 10 is anything remotely like it I'll be done with Windows forever.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bleipriester said:


> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Design Dock*
> 
> Consumerism is now confetti, and you have to keep up to look professional in the new imaginarium.
> 
> You have to be imaginative and think like a child for professionals to believe you are invested in today's brand of colorized user-friendly tech-production (i.e., Apple Computers).
> 
> Where did this paradoxically ornamental-mechanical design trend come from and what does it profit the new _user-friendly market_?
> 
> Apple has gained incredible reputation for delivering products that are both reliable and fun.
> 
> I'd stay up-to-date with iPhone and iWatch developments (ooops sorry, I meant _just_ Apple Watch).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rewind (Transformers Avatar)
> 
> 
> View attachment 43498 View attachment 43497
> 
> 
> 
> The Problem:
> Once you have purchased an Apple Device ("decoyed", Jobs would flush his feet down the toilette for joy), you are forced to use Apple software and accept the limitations. That is not user-friendly.
Click to expand...


   It has a lot to do with what you want to use it for.
All I do is surf the net,store photos,run the Sling box,use the blue tooth for music and it works great.
  And the hackers pretty much leave you alone because they have bigger fish to fry.
  A win,win for the casual user.


----------



## Bleipriester

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Design Dock*
> 
> Consumerism is now confetti, and you have to keep up to look professional in the new imaginarium.
> 
> You have to be imaginative and think like a child for professionals to believe you are invested in today's brand of colorized user-friendly tech-production (i.e., Apple Computers).
> 
> Where did this paradoxically ornamental-mechanical design trend come from and what does it profit the new _user-friendly market_?
> 
> Apple has gained incredible reputation for delivering products that are both reliable and fun.
> 
> I'd stay up-to-date with iPhone and iWatch developments (ooops sorry, I meant _just_ Apple Watch).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rewind (Transformers Avatar)
> 
> 
> View attachment 43498 View attachment 43497
> 
> 
> 
> The Problem:
> Once you have purchased an Apple Device ("decoyed", Jobs would flush his feet down the toilette for joy), you are forced to use Apple software and accept the limitations. That is not user-friendly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a lot to do with what you want to use it for.
> All I do is surf the net,store photos,run the Sling box,use the blue tooth for music and it works great.
> And the hackers pretty much leave you alone because they have bigger fish to fry.
> A win,win for the casual user.
Click to expand...

Why not? But that is not the point. The Apple world is closed for what Apple does not want and tools that never reach the Mac OS platform.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bleipriester said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Design Dock*
> 
> Consumerism is now confetti, and you have to keep up to look professional in the new imaginarium.
> 
> You have to be imaginative and think like a child for professionals to believe you are invested in today's brand of colorized user-friendly tech-production (i.e., Apple Computers).
> 
> Where did this paradoxically ornamental-mechanical design trend come from and what does it profit the new _user-friendly market_?
> 
> Apple has gained incredible reputation for delivering products that are both reliable and fun.
> 
> I'd stay up-to-date with iPhone and iWatch developments (ooops sorry, I meant _just_ Apple Watch).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rewind (Transformers Avatar)
> 
> 
> View attachment 43498 View attachment 43497
> 
> 
> 
> The Problem:
> Once you have purchased an Apple Device ("decoyed", Jobs would flush his feet down the toilette for joy), you are forced to use Apple software and accept the limitations. That is not user-friendly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a lot to do with what you want to use it for.
> All I do is surf the net,store photos,run the Sling box,use the blue tooth for music and it works great.
> And the hackers pretty much leave you alone because they have bigger fish to fry.
> A win,win for the casual user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? But that is not the point. The Apple world is closed for what Apple does not want and tools that never reach the Mac OS platform.
Click to expand...


  Why not what? I havent found anything I would want to run on the Macbook that I cant,so it's really a moot point in my case.


----------



## Bleipriester

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Design Dock*
> 
> Consumerism is now confetti, and you have to keep up to look professional in the new imaginarium.
> 
> You have to be imaginative and think like a child for professionals to believe you are invested in today's brand of colorized user-friendly tech-production (i.e., Apple Computers).
> 
> Where did this paradoxically ornamental-mechanical design trend come from and what does it profit the new _user-friendly market_?
> 
> Apple has gained incredible reputation for delivering products that are both reliable and fun.
> 
> I'd stay up-to-date with iPhone and iWatch developments (ooops sorry, I meant _just_ Apple Watch).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rewind (Transformers Avatar)
> 
> 
> View attachment 43498 View attachment 43497
> 
> 
> 
> The Problem:
> Once you have purchased an Apple Device ("decoyed", Jobs would flush his feet down the toilette for joy), you are forced to use Apple software and accept the limitations. That is not user-friendly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a lot to do with what you want to use it for.
> All I do is surf the net,store photos,run the Sling box,use the blue tooth for music and it works great.
> And the hackers pretty much leave you alone because they have bigger fish to fry.
> A win,win for the casual user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? But that is not the point. The Apple world is closed for what Apple does not want and tools that never reach the Mac OS platform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not what? I havent found anything I would want to run on the Macbook that I cant,so it's really a moot point in my case.
Click to expand...

You have it for just some days. When you need additional software, you will reach the point that shows you that Mac OS is only Nr. 2 behind Windows.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bleipriester said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Design Dock*
> 
> Consumerism is now confetti, and you have to keep up to look professional in the new imaginarium.
> 
> You have to be imaginative and think like a child for professionals to believe you are invested in today's brand of colorized user-friendly tech-production (i.e., Apple Computers).
> 
> Where did this paradoxically ornamental-mechanical design trend come from and what does it profit the new _user-friendly market_?
> 
> Apple has gained incredible reputation for delivering products that are both reliable and fun.
> 
> I'd stay up-to-date with iPhone and iWatch developments (ooops sorry, I meant _just_ Apple Watch).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rewind (Transformers Avatar)
> 
> 
> View attachment 43498 View attachment 43497
> 
> 
> 
> The Problem:
> Once you have purchased an Apple Device ("decoyed", Jobs would flush his feet down the toilette for joy), you are forced to use Apple software and accept the limitations. That is not user-friendly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a lot to do with what you want to use it for.
> All I do is surf the net,store photos,run the Sling box,use the blue tooth for music and it works great.
> And the hackers pretty much leave you alone because they have bigger fish to fry.
> A win,win for the casual user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? But that is not the point. The Apple world is closed for what Apple does not want and tools that never reach the Mac OS platform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not what? I havent found anything I would want to run on the Macbook that I cant,so it's really a moot point in my case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it for just some days. When you need additional software, you will reach the point that shows you that Mac OS is only Nr. 2 behind Windows.
Click to expand...


  I wont be needing any additional software.
I'm doing the same thing on the Macbook that I was doing on PCs for the last twenty years.
  It does what I want it to do without the hassles of a windows operating system.
I do understand the limitations but they dont effect the way I use my laptop.


----------



## Bleipriester

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Problem:
> Once you have purchased an Apple Device ("decoyed", Jobs would flush his feet down the toilette for joy), you are forced to use Apple software and accept the limitations. That is not user-friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot to do with what you want to use it for.
> All I do is surf the net,store photos,run the Sling box,use the blue tooth for music and it works great.
> And the hackers pretty much leave you alone because they have bigger fish to fry.
> A win,win for the casual user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? But that is not the point. The Apple world is closed for what Apple does not want and tools that never reach the Mac OS platform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not what? I havent found anything I would want to run on the Macbook that I cant,so it's really a moot point in my case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it for just some days. When you need additional software, you will reach the point that shows you that Mac OS is only Nr. 2 behind Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont be needing any additional software.
> I'm doing the same thing on the Macbook that I was doing on PCs for the last twenty years.
> It does what I want it to do without the hassles of a windows operating system.
> I do understand the limitations but they dont effect the way I use my laptop.
Click to expand...

That´s good for you. To me, Windows suits better.


----------



## Abishai100

*Desk Dereliction*

The stuff Jobs was developing with Apple was arguably complementary to what Bill Gates was doing with Microsoft, not necessarily competitive.

No one is arguing that Windows Mobile was the premier platform for smartphones, and Apple had no response until its iPhone began taking off and even then its continued strong-points for marketing included its popular Safari browser.

Apple has had complaints for its mouses/mice and yes its lack of satisfying operating systems (i.e., OS Tiger).

Yet it's still viewed as the relatively more user-friendly brand in its industry, simply because its plug-and-play approach to using computers continues to make Microsoft look simultaneously more professional and more boring.

Hey as long as the look matches the productivity, I'll take an iPhone for business any day of the week.  Besides, OS Tiger was sort of easy-to-use, so I can stand by my 'boob biases.'




OS Tiger


----------



## Bleipriester

It is all about the apple. Nothing what Apple released was new but applified so that people buy it. Nobody wanted a MS tabled in 2002 or a MS smartwatch in 2003.


----------



## HenryBHough

You can set up your MacBook to become "dual boot" and then you have your choice of Windows or Mac programs.  As time goes by there's a good chance you'll wean yourself off Windows, especially when you discover how many of your Windows files (not applications) are compatible with Mac.

I do find, however, that with ALL laptops there is a trap.

Because they run off their batteries people often forget that they're on.  Not a problem if you keep them plugged in when not in use - battery life is not the issue.  What IS an issue is that any device using volatile memory will see some minor corruption of the stored data over time.  Usually not even something you can notice but, now and then, disaster.

Best preventive?  Once a month or so turn the laptop OFF and leave it off for a few minutes then start it up again. Same applies to all computers, actually, whether Mac or Windows.  Just more noticeable with laptops because most people do turn off their desktop computers every now and again  so never see the problem.


----------



## Ringel05

HenryBHough said:


> You can set up your MacBook to become "dual boot" and then you have your choice of Windows or Mac programs.  As time goes by there's a good chance you'll wean yourself off Windows, especially when you discover how many of your Windows files (not applications) are compatible with Mac.
> 
> I do find, however, that with ALL laptops there is a trap.
> 
> Because they run off their batteries people often forget that they're on.  Not a problem if you keep them plugged in when not in use - battery life is not the issue.  What IS an issue is that any device using volatile memory will see some minor corruption of the stored data over time.  Usually not even something you can notice but, now and then, disaster.
> 
> Best preventive?  Once a month or so turn the laptop OFF and leave it off for a few minutes then start it up again. Same applies to all computers, actually, whether Mac or Windows.  Just more noticeable with laptops because most people do turn off their desktop computers every now and again  so never see the problem.


I tend to turn all of mine off or reboot at least once a week when I do maintenance.


----------



## Bleipriester

My Computer is off each day.


----------



## Uncensored2008

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If I had the know how to fix em I would probably just build my own.
> It's just never something that interested me.
> As long as I can watch porn and go to USMB i'm good.



I know you were making a joke, but that's what Linux is all about - surfing the web and watching porn. Where Linux fails is when it occupies a mission critical role - not because the OS is unstable, but because the critical software just isn't there. Scaled down freeware just doesn't cut it when putting in systems. I know that servers can work well - hell my web server is on Red Hat. But no professional ERP is running on MySQL - that's just the fact. As SaaS grows, this matters less and less, but at this time, it still matters a lot.


----------



## Uncensored2008

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It's not the operating system so much as the mouse pad.
> You never have to take your fingers of the mouse pad until you need to type something.
> No hitting the scroll buttons,just use two fingers on the pad.
> It's way more efficient and effortless.



You realize that Windows has supported multi-touch since the XP days, right? I can't remember the last laptop I had that didn't support it.

Using touch gestures


----------



## Uncensored2008

Andylusion said:


> My biggest problem with Windows, has always been viruses and security.    To this day, I have never once backed up anything on my Mac, nor ever installed in virus protection, or any security software whatsoever.   Not once.
> 
> And I have never lost anything, or been wiped out by a virus.
> 
> Never been worried about it.
> 
> Windows, there is seemingly always some virus somewhere, or some crash, or something.
> 
> Remember when everyone was freaking out about the "Heartbleed" thing?   I never once even bothered to look up what it was.  Why bother?  I'm on a Mac.  It isn't affected by PC viruses.



The worst virus I ever encountered was on a Mac.

That said, the old NT kernel was very susceptible to malicious code because it allowed zero ring execution. This was a great thing, allowing a polymorphic OS that could be adapted to virtually anything with ease. Problem was, it also allowed nasty things to take over. 

Longhorn (Windows Vista and up) has a more secure kernel than BSD based OSX, and equal to Debian based Linux (they both use the same scheme, so claiming one is superior would be stupid.)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Uncensored2008 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the know how to fix em I would probably just build my own.
> It's just never something that interested me.
> As long as I can watch porn and go to USMB i'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were making a joke, but that's what Linux is all about - surfing the web and watching porn. Where Linux fails is when it occupies a mission critical role - not because the OS is unstable, but because the critical software just isn't there. Scaled down freeware just doesn't cut it when putting in systems. I know that servers can work well - hell my web server is on Red Hat. But no professional ERP is running on MySQL - that's just the fact. As SaaS grows, this matters less and less, but at this time, it still matters a lot.
Click to expand...


  There you go speaken a foreign language again....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Uncensored2008 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the operating system so much as the mouse pad.
> You never have to take your fingers of the mouse pad until you need to type something.
> No hitting the scroll buttons,just use two fingers on the pad.
> It's way more efficient and effortless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that Windows has supported multi-touch since the XP days, right? I can't remember the last laptop I had that didn't support it.
> 
> Using touch gestures
Click to expand...


  Maybe so but i've never had a laptop this easy to operate.
This thing is just user friendly.
    If I want complicated I'll build a new rifle...because thats something I enjoy.


----------



## Uncensored2008

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Maybe so but i've never had a laptop this easy to operate.
> This thing is just user friendly.
> If I want complicated I'll build a new rifle...because thats something I enjoy.



I see, so pinching fingers on Windows = hard

Pinching fingers on a Mac = easy

Hype is an amazing thing - the desire to support a purchase absent reality...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Here's the thing UC...
I've built flight hardware for the shuttle program,I've made parts for the F-22 prototype,I've made artificial hearts from scratch,I can make a V8 engine from billet stock...I look at computers as a tool to those ends. Other than that they just dont do anything for me and the last thing I want to do is mess with em.
  Dont get me wrong,they're absolutely bad ass when it comes to helping me do the things that allowed me to retire early but they're still just a tool in my mind.
  I will say I have the utmost respect for those who know them inside out,but really people like that just like computers like I like machining.
  Different strokes as they say.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Uncensored2008 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so but i've never had a laptop this easy to operate.
> This thing is just user friendly.
> If I want complicated I'll build a new rifle...because thats something I enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so pinching fingers on Windows = hard
> 
> Pinching fingers on a Mac = easy
> 
> Hype is an amazing thing - the desire to support a purchase absent reality...
Click to expand...


  I didnt buy a Mac without researching.
The main reason I did is the purported ease of operation,they didnt lie.
   After using a pc for twenty years I was a little worried about the change,to be honest I can already run the Mac better than I could ever run a PC.


----------



## HenryBHough

This family friend's husband died a couple of years ago.  He was a Windows Wiz.  Left her with a PC with all the family economics and thousands of pictures and documents.

She struggled with it for over a year.  Then she tried my wife's iMac and was amazed that she could get more out of it in her first hour than she ever got out of the PC.

Went to a "big name" retailer and bought an iMac and paid their tech team a couple of hundred bucks to come to her home with it, physically set it up and copy over all the stuff she wanted from the PC/.  They made sure she had all the programs needed to use all the files and NONE of it required Windows/

She's happy and so am I - no need to run over there and try to bail her out.  The money spent for the tech guys was well spent as she has a couple of years of their telephone support and on-site for a tiny additional charge - a service she has not yet had to use.

Only thing I had to do for her was pick up a good sized UPS (she bought a desktop, not a laptop) and set up the system so it would automatically shut down in an orderly manner for a long power outage.  She watched me do it and remarked that she was sorry she had called me - having seen me do it she knew she could have intuitively done it on her own.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the know how to fix em I would probably just build my own.
> It's just never something that interested me.
> As long as I can watch porn and go to USMB i'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were making a joke, but that's what Linux is all about - surfing the web and watching porn. Where Linux fails is when it occupies a mission critical role - not because the OS is unstable, but because the critical software just isn't there. Scaled down freeware just doesn't cut it when putting in systems. I know that servers can work well - hell my web server is on Red Hat. But no professional ERP is running on MySQL - that's just the fact. As SaaS grows, this matters less and less, but at this time, it still matters a lot.
Click to expand...

Like he said, different strokes for different folks, I've always said use what works for what you are doing, sometimes Windows fits that bill, sometimes it's Apple, sometimes it's Linux.  My next machine will most likely be an Apple, time to give them a try considering I personally am pretty fed up with Windows, again a personal choice.


----------



## Politico

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .


Please switch to Apple. The Millennial cycle will be complete.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the know how to fix em I would probably just build my own.
> It's just never something that interested me.
> As long as I can watch porn and go to USMB i'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were making a joke, but that's what Linux is all about - surfing the web and watching porn. Where Linux fails is when it occupies a mission critical role - not because the OS is unstable, but because the critical software just isn't there. Scaled down freeware just doesn't cut it when putting in systems. I know that servers can work well - hell my web server is on Red Hat. But no professional ERP is running on MySQL - that's just the fact. As SaaS grows, this matters less and less, but at this time, it still matters a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like he said, different strokes for different folks, I've always said use what works for what you are doing, sometimes Windows fits that bill, sometimes it's Apple, sometimes it's Linux.  My next machine will most likely be an Apple, time to give them a try considering I personally am pretty fed up with Windows, again a personal choice.
Click to expand...


   If you're like me and it's going to be used to screw around on the internet,I think you'll be pleased with it.
  I know I am.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Politico said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Please switch to Apple. The Millennial cycle will be complete.
Click to expand...


   You're not calling me a millennial I hope.


----------



## Kosh

Just know that all apple products are over priced electronics made in China with slave labor.

As long as you ok with that, then sure buy an Apple product.

Just remember if something goes wrong with your Apple you will need to take in to the "Genius" store to get fix.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kosh said:


> Just know that all apple products are over priced electronics made in China with slave labor.
> 
> As long as you ok with that, then sure buy an Apple product.
> 
> Just remember if something goes wrong with your Apple you will need to take in to the "Genius" store to get fix.



  Very few computers are made in the U.S. and the parts come from china.
And being that I've had iphones for years without a single failure I feel confident the new MacBook will perform the same.


----------



## Kosh

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just know that all apple products are over priced electronics made in China with slave labor.
> 
> As long as you ok with that, then sure buy an Apple product.
> 
> Just remember if something goes wrong with your Apple you will need to take in to the "Genius" store to get fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few computers are made in the U.S. and the parts come from china.
> And being that I've had iphones for years without a single failure I feel confident the new MacBook will perform the same.
Click to expand...


Good Luck, but I will not pay $3000 for a word processor and a internet browser.

The problem with Laptops is you get what you pay for when you buy them. They are made with real cheap electronics and of course Windows is a broken Operating System, that is why I use Linux..

The only PC in my house that runs Windows has Windows 7 Ultimate on it and I have not had a problem with it.

But then again it is a hoss of a computer as well, even my motherboard has a 5 year warranty on it.

But it has to be a hoss in order to run the CAD design software..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kosh said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just know that all apple products are over priced electronics made in China with slave labor.
> 
> As long as you ok with that, then sure buy an Apple product.
> 
> Just remember if something goes wrong with your Apple you will need to take in to the "Genius" store to get fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few computers are made in the U.S. and the parts come from china.
> And being that I've had iphones for years without a single failure I feel confident the new MacBook will perform the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Luck, but I will not pay $3000 for a word processor and a internet browser.
> 
> The problem with Laptops is you get what you pay for when you buy them. They are made with real cheap electronics and of course Windows is a broken Operating System, that is why I use Linux..
> 
> The only PC in my house that runs Windows has Windows 7 Ultimate on it and I have not had a problem with it.
> 
> But then again it is a hoss of a computer as well, even my motherboard has a 5 year warranty on it.
> 
> But it has to be a hoss in order to run the CAD design software..
Click to expand...


  $3'000 Bucks?
Where the hell do you shop?


----------



## Kosh

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just know that all apple products are over priced electronics made in China with slave labor.
> 
> As long as you ok with that, then sure buy an Apple product.
> 
> Just remember if something goes wrong with your Apple you will need to take in to the "Genius" store to get fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few computers are made in the U.S. and the parts come from china.
> And being that I've had iphones for years without a single failure I feel confident the new MacBook will perform the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Luck, but I will not pay $3000 for a word processor and a internet browser.
> 
> The problem with Laptops is you get what you pay for when you buy them. They are made with real cheap electronics and of course Windows is a broken Operating System, that is why I use Linux..
> 
> The only PC in my house that runs Windows has Windows 7 Ultimate on it and I have not had a problem with it.
> 
> But then again it is a hoss of a computer as well, even my motherboard has a 5 year warranty on it.
> 
> But it has to be a hoss in order to run the CAD design software..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $3'000 Bucks?
> Where the hell do you shop?
Click to expand...


To get the mac book I would need for me to work on, that is what it will cost.

Although 4 years ago I bought an Acer laptop with 21" monitor on it, it cost $2300. Of course they don't make this model anymore, but it will handle the CAD software. The $3000 MacBook will not handle the CAD software. With my laptop I have upgraded the memory, added Two SSD hard drives and it works like a champ. That is something you can not do to MacBook without the help of Apple.

If I was just using a computer for surfing the web and checking e-mail, then I would stay in the PC realm as they are much cheaper than Apple products.

If you are having trouble with Windows, try Red Hat Linux...

The PC or laptop is generally not the problem is the broken Operating System that Microsoft puts out. As you can tell I am not a Microsoft fan. There are many things you can do to disable some of the unnecessary programs that Windows will run.

Sometimes they are a necessary evil.

Also look into getting open office as it just like Microsoft Office.

The MAC OS on their computers and laptops is based on the Unix OS, Apple went this way to try and make their computers more network friendly.

I can understand ones frustration with the Windows OS.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kosh said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just know that all apple products are over priced electronics made in China with slave labor.
> 
> As long as you ok with that, then sure buy an Apple product.
> 
> Just remember if something goes wrong with your Apple you will need to take in to the "Genius" store to get fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few computers are made in the U.S. and the parts come from china.
> And being that I've had iphones for years without a single failure I feel confident the new MacBook will perform the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Luck, but I will not pay $3000 for a word processor and a internet browser.
> 
> The problem with Laptops is you get what you pay for when you buy them. They are made with real cheap electronics and of course Windows is a broken Operating System, that is why I use Linux..
> 
> The only PC in my house that runs Windows has Windows 7 Ultimate on it and I have not had a problem with it.
> 
> But then again it is a hoss of a computer as well, even my motherboard has a 5 year warranty on it.
> 
> But it has to be a hoss in order to run the CAD design software..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $3'000 Bucks?
> Where the hell do you shop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To get the mac book I would need for me to work on, that is what it will cost.
> 
> Although 4 years ago I bought an Acer laptop with 21" monitor on it, it cost $2300. Of course they don't make this model anymore, but it will handle the CAD software. The $3000 MacBook will not handle the CAD software. With my laptop I have upgraded the memory, added Two SSD hard drives and it works like a champ. That is something you can not do to MacBook without the help of Apple.
> 
> If I was just using a computer for surfing the web and checking e-mail, then I would stay in the PC realm as they are much cheaper than Apple products.
> 
> If you are having trouble with Windows, try Red Hat Linux...
> 
> The PC or laptop is generally not the problem is the broken Operating System that Microsoft puts out. As you can tell I am not a Microsoft fan. There are many things you can do to disable some of the unnecessary programs that Windows will run.
> 
> Sometimes they are a necessary evil.
> 
> Also look into getting open office as it just like Microsoft Office.
> 
> The MAC OS on their computers and laptops is based on the Unix OS, Apple went this way to try and make their computers more network friendly.
> 
> I can understand ones frustration with the Windows OS.
Click to expand...


  If you've followed this thread you know I have zero interest in jacking with linux.
   Even those who are computer geeks admit it can get complicated and as you've said windows can be a pain in the ass.
    So far the Mac has exceeded my expectations for what I use it for.

   I picked this one up for 1'900 bucks and it does everything I ask of it.
*Apple - MacBook® Pro - 15.4" Display - Intel Core i7 - 16GB Memory - 256GB Flash Storage*


----------



## Kosh

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just know that all apple products are over priced electronics made in China with slave labor.
> 
> As long as you ok with that, then sure buy an Apple product.
> 
> Just remember if something goes wrong with your Apple you will need to take in to the "Genius" store to get fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few computers are made in the U.S. and the parts come from china.
> And being that I've had iphones for years without a single failure I feel confident the new MacBook will perform the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Luck, but I will not pay $3000 for a word processor and a internet browser.
> 
> The problem with Laptops is you get what you pay for when you buy them. They are made with real cheap electronics and of course Windows is a broken Operating System, that is why I use Linux..
> 
> The only PC in my house that runs Windows has Windows 7 Ultimate on it and I have not had a problem with it.
> 
> But then again it is a hoss of a computer as well, even my motherboard has a 5 year warranty on it.
> 
> But it has to be a hoss in order to run the CAD design software..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $3'000 Bucks?
> Where the hell do you shop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To get the mac book I would need for me to work on, that is what it will cost.
> 
> Although 4 years ago I bought an Acer laptop with 21" monitor on it, it cost $2300. Of course they don't make this model anymore, but it will handle the CAD software. The $3000 MacBook will not handle the CAD software. With my laptop I have upgraded the memory, added Two SSD hard drives and it works like a champ. That is something you can not do to MacBook without the help of Apple.
> 
> If I was just using a computer for surfing the web and checking e-mail, then I would stay in the PC realm as they are much cheaper than Apple products.
> 
> If you are having trouble with Windows, try Red Hat Linux...
> 
> The PC or laptop is generally not the problem is the broken Operating System that Microsoft puts out. As you can tell I am not a Microsoft fan. There are many things you can do to disable some of the unnecessary programs that Windows will run.
> 
> Sometimes they are a necessary evil.
> 
> Also look into getting open office as it just like Microsoft Office.
> 
> The MAC OS on their computers and laptops is based on the Unix OS, Apple went this way to try and make their computers more network friendly.
> 
> I can understand ones frustration with the Windows OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you've followed this thread you know I have zero interest in jacking with linux.
> Even those who are computer geeks admit it can get complicated and as you've said windows can be a pain in the ass.
> So far the Mac has exceeded my expectations for what I use it for.
> 
> I picked this one up for 1'900 bucks and it does everything I ask of it.
> *Apple - MacBook® Pro - 15.4" Display - Intel Core i7 - 16GB Memory - 256GB Flash Storage*
Click to expand...


Good for you! Still too pricey for me for an internet browser, but if it works for you then good.

Just pray you never have a problem with it..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kosh said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very few computers are made in the U.S. and the parts come from china.
> And being that I've had iphones for years without a single failure I feel confident the new MacBook will perform the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck, but I will not pay $3000 for a word processor and a internet browser.
> 
> The problem with Laptops is you get what you pay for when you buy them. They are made with real cheap electronics and of course Windows is a broken Operating System, that is why I use Linux..
> 
> The only PC in my house that runs Windows has Windows 7 Ultimate on it and I have not had a problem with it.
> 
> But then again it is a hoss of a computer as well, even my motherboard has a 5 year warranty on it.
> 
> But it has to be a hoss in order to run the CAD design software..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $3'000 Bucks?
> Where the hell do you shop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To get the mac book I would need for me to work on, that is what it will cost.
> 
> Although 4 years ago I bought an Acer laptop with 21" monitor on it, it cost $2300. Of course they don't make this model anymore, but it will handle the CAD software. The $3000 MacBook will not handle the CAD software. With my laptop I have upgraded the memory, added Two SSD hard drives and it works like a champ. That is something you can not do to MacBook without the help of Apple.
> 
> If I was just using a computer for surfing the web and checking e-mail, then I would stay in the PC realm as they are much cheaper than Apple products.
> 
> If you are having trouble with Windows, try Red Hat Linux...
> 
> The PC or laptop is generally not the problem is the broken Operating System that Microsoft puts out. As you can tell I am not a Microsoft fan. There are many things you can do to disable some of the unnecessary programs that Windows will run.
> 
> Sometimes they are a necessary evil.
> 
> Also look into getting open office as it just like Microsoft Office.
> 
> The MAC OS on their computers and laptops is based on the Unix OS, Apple went this way to try and make their computers more network friendly.
> 
> I can understand ones frustration with the Windows OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you've followed this thread you know I have zero interest in jacking with linux.
> Even those who are computer geeks admit it can get complicated and as you've said windows can be a pain in the ass.
> So far the Mac has exceeded my expectations for what I use it for.
> 
> I picked this one up for 1'900 bucks and it does everything I ask of it.
> *Apple - MacBook® Pro - 15.4" Display - Intel Core i7 - 16GB Memory - 256GB Flash Storage*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you! Still too pricey for me for an internet browser, but if it works for you then good.
> 
> Just pray you never have a problem with it..
Click to expand...


   No biggie if I do. I have three other laptops and a desk top laying around I can use while it's being repaired if it comes to that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Here's the thing UC...
> I've built flight hardware for the shuttle program,I've made parts for the F-22 prototype,I've made artificial hearts from scratch,I can make a V8 engine from billet stock...I look at computers as a tool to those ends. Other than that they just dont do anything for me and the last thing I want to do is mess with em.
> Dont get me wrong,they're absolutely bad ass when it comes to helping me do the things that allowed me to retire early but they're still just a tool in my mind.
> I will say I have the utmost respect for those who know them inside out,but really people like that just like computers like I like machining.
> Different strokes as they say.




I've been in IT (various forms, starting with EDP) for 35 years. I've seen everything from PDP mainframes to Palm Pilots. I agree with you that a computer is a tool. But there is a reason that Catia - the software to makes that F-22 runs on Windows and not Mac. There is a reason that SolidWorks, the software used to design V8 engines runs on Windows. A generation back, they ran on Unix, but Unix is dead. Pro-E and even Unigraphics are Windows hosted. 

If your task is Facebook and Instagram, any device will do, including Mac. If you want to engage in modeling and design, it isn't the right tool for the job. Dassualt may support their own flavor of Linux for Catia in the next release.


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the know how to fix em I would probably just build my own.
> It's just never something that interested me.
> As long as I can watch porn and go to USMB i'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were making a joke, but that's what Linux is all about - surfing the web and watching porn. Where Linux fails is when it occupies a mission critical role - not because the OS is unstable, but because the critical software just isn't there. Scaled down freeware just doesn't cut it when putting in systems. I know that servers can work well - hell my web server is on Red Hat. But no professional ERP is running on MySQL - that's just the fact. As SaaS grows, this matters less and less, but at this time, it still matters a lot.
Click to expand...

You keep repeating your idiotic comments as if that will make them true. If Linux hurts your pussy, tough shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> Like he said, different strokes for different folks, I've always said use what works for what you are doing, sometimes Windows fits that bill, sometimes it's Apple, sometimes it's Linux.  My next machine will most likely be an Apple, time to give them a try considering I personally am pretty fed up with Windows, again a personal choice.



If people want to buy Mac, have at. Mac is fine for web browsing. For those who want or need to do a bit more, they will need Linux or Windows.


----------



## HenryBHough

So this neighbor goes on the internet and buys a Windows-running PC.

Enters the order and then up comes the helpful screen of helpful hints as to what other who bought that PC had also purchased:

Hair shirts
DIYnipple ring insertion tools
Bikini-zone waxing kits
Running shoes with Firestone 500 soles


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> You keep repeating your idiotic comments as if that will make them true. If Linux hurts your pussy, tough shit.



Yes, it's not your operating system - it's your religion....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Uncensored2008 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing UC...
> I've built flight hardware for the shuttle program,I've made parts for the F-22 prototype,I've made artificial hearts from scratch,I can make a V8 engine from billet stock...I look at computers as a tool to those ends. Other than that they just dont do anything for me and the last thing I want to do is mess with em.
> Dont get me wrong,they're absolutely bad ass when it comes to helping me do the things that allowed me to retire early but they're still just a tool in my mind.
> I will say I have the utmost respect for those who know them inside out,but really people like that just like computers like I like machining.
> Different strokes as they say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in IT (various forms, starting with EDP) for 35 years. I've seen everything from PDP mainframes to Palm Pilots. I agree with you that a computer is a tool. But there is a reason that Catia - the software to makes that F-22 runs on Windows and not Mac. There is a reason that SolidWorks, the software used to design V8 engines runs on Windows. A generation back, they ran on Unix, but Unix is dead. Pro-E and even Unigraphics are Windows hosted.
> 
> If your task is Facebook and Instagram, any device will do, including Mac. If you want to engage in modeling and design, it isn't the right tool for the job. Dassualt may support their own flavor of Linux for Catia in the next release.
Click to expand...


  And like I said...I used windows PCs when I was working in the industry.
I am retired now and dont need to.


----------



## Kosh

Well there is also something called MiiPC, it is run on the Android style platform.

MiiPC - The Next Generation Android Powered Family Device


----------



## Iceweasel

Kosh said:


> Also look into getting open office as it just like Microsoft Office.
> 
> The MAC OS on their computers and laptops is based on the Unix OS, Apple went this way to try and make their computers more network friendly.
> 
> I can understand ones frustration with the Windows OS.


Android is basically Linux too, they developed it with a modified Mint. Open Office split into two and LibreOffice is the more widely distributed version.


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like he said, different strokes for different folks, I've always said use what works for what you are doing, sometimes Windows fits that bill, sometimes it's Apple, sometimes it's Linux.  My next machine will most likely be an Apple, time to give them a try considering I personally am pretty fed up with Windows, again a personal choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If people want to buy Mac, have at. Mac is fine for web browsing. For those who want or need to do a bit more, they will need Linux or Windows.
Click to expand...

Yep. No graphic artist, photographer, pre-press/print or musician would ever use a Mac.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like he said, different strokes for different folks, I've always said use what works for what you are doing, sometimes Windows fits that bill, sometimes it's Apple, sometimes it's Linux.  My next machine will most likely be an Apple, time to give them a try considering I personally am pretty fed up with Windows, again a personal choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If people want to buy Mac, have at. Mac is fine for web browsing. For those who want or need to do a bit more, they will need Linux or Windows.
Click to expand...

The only reason Windows is were it's at is smart marketing early on making it the dominant OS so obviously that's what programs were written for.  As for Mac, now that they're using Intel chips Windows programs (ones written for Windows) will now run on Macs........  Pretty smart move if you ask me.   
Heck, I've been researching building a Hackentosh machine, with that OS a PC configured for Snow Leopard will run faster with less RAM and a Duo-core than a Windows PC with twice the RAM and an octo-core.  And as I already stated run all my Windows applications.......... 
Welcome to the future.......


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep repeating your idiotic comments as if that will make them true. If Linux hurts your pussy, tough shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's not your operating system - it's your religion....
Click to expand...

I use it because it works, asshole. You have no idea how ignorant you come across. I've mostly used windows, had Macs for 10 years, Linux + open source software is very good these days, no reason not to use it unless you need a specific program not available, games and such. 

What I don't do is tell people absolute bullshit about what they are using to feel better about my choice. The religion is all yours.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> Yep. No graphic artist, photographer, pre-press/print or musician would ever use a Mac.



Damn, is it still 1987?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> The only reason Windows is were it's at is smart marketing early on making it the dominant OS so obviously that's what programs were written for.  As for Mac, now that they're using Intel chips Windows programs (ones written for Windows) will now run on Macs........  Pretty smart move if you ask me.
> Heck, I've been researching building a Hackentosh machine, with that OS a PC configured for Snow Leopard will run faster with less RAM and a Duo-core than a Windows PC with twice the RAM and an octo-core.  And as I already stated run all my Windows applications..........
> Welcome to the future.......



While MacBook sales are good, the use of Mac OSX is on the decline. 

Why are Mac sales plummeting Apple gave up on innovating Digital Trends

Apple was able to exploit M$ troubles in the '07 - '10 era, but that time is gone. 

Your history is pretty sketchy as well. Microsoft became dominant because it was an open system. Hobbyists could slap together low cost parts and put DOS or later Windows on it successfully. Apple was the North Korea of the computing world then, as it is now. A closed society with no tolerance for innovation. The PC with the open architecture of the ISA and later PCI standards let people make what they wanted. Now hardware has become so cheap and disposable that people care far less than they used to. 

Apple hardware is doing okay, though many just use the hardware to run Windows.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> I use it because it works, asshole.



If that were the case, you would be less passionate. You become angry if others fail to bow before Linus.



> You have no idea how ignorant you come across. I've mostly used windows, had Macs for 10 years, Linux + open source software is very good these days, no reason not to use it unless you need a specific program not available, games and such.



I've used Linux for over a decade. I'm very familiar with the more popular distros.



> What I don't do is tell people absolute bullshit about what they are using to feel better about my choice. The religion is all yours.



The one angry here is you. I encourage people to try Linux, but I'm honest about it - they WILL have to drop to the command line and SUDO to install programs. They will have to learn far more about the OS and the programs to get anywhere.  Hey, you'll encode an MP4 faster under ffmpeg on Mint than Windows Media player on the same hardware. Of course you WILL go to the command line and enter ffmpeg -i video.flv video.mp4, But that's Linux, that's what it's all about - oh and of course a good Torrent client is needed as well.

Look, I understand the appeal of Linux, it's elitist. It weeds out the novice users. Quite the opposite of what the Apple fanatics are looking for.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use it because it works, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were the case, you would be less passionate. You become angry if others fail to bow before Linus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea how ignorant you come across. I've mostly used windows, had Macs for 10 years, Linux + open source software is very good these days, no reason not to use it unless you need a specific program not available, games and such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've used Linux for over a decade. I'm very familiar with the more popular distros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't do is tell people absolute bullshit about what they are using to feel better about my choice. The religion is all yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one angry here is you. I encourage people to try Linux, but I'm honest about it - they WILL have to drop to the command line and SUDO to install programs. They will have to learn far more about the OS and the programs to get anywhere.  Hey, you'll encode an MP4 faster under ffmpeg on Mint than Windows Media player on the same hardware. Of course you WILL go to the command line and enter ffmpeg -i video.flv video.mp4, But that's Linux, that's what it's all about - oh and of course a good Torrent client is needed as well.
> 
> Look, I understand the appeal of Linux, it's elitist. It weeds out the novice users. Quite the opposite of what the Apple fanatics are looking for.
Click to expand...

You're a little behind yourself on Linux.  I started out a decade ago with Ubuntu and ended up with Mint as my primaries.  Never once did I have to use the command line for anything, I did learn to SUDO because I wanted to, not because I had to, I was a novice........


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason Windows is were it's at is smart marketing early on making it the dominant OS so obviously that's what programs were written for.  As for Mac, now that they're using Intel chips Windows programs (ones written for Windows) will now run on Macs........  Pretty smart move if you ask me.
> Heck, I've been researching building a Hackentosh machine, with that OS a PC configured for Snow Leopard will run faster with less RAM and a Duo-core than a Windows PC with twice the RAM and an octo-core.  And as I already stated run all my Windows applications..........
> Welcome to the future.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While MacBook sales are good, the use of Mac OSX is on the decline.
> 
> Why are Mac sales plummeting Apple gave up on innovating Digital Trends
> 
> Apple was able to exploit M$ troubles in the '07 - '10 era, but that time is gone.
> 
> Your history is pretty sketchy as well. Microsoft became dominant because it was an open system. Hobbyists could slap together low cost parts and put DOS or later Windows on it successfully. Apple was the North Korea of the computing world then, as it is now. A closed society with no tolerance for innovation. The PC with the open architecture of the ISA and later PCI standards let people make what they wanted. Now hardware has become so cheap and disposable that people care far less than they used to.
> 
> Apple hardware is doing okay, though many just use the hardware to run Windows.
Click to expand...

Uuuummm, one persons explanation of what's happening with the drop in sales........  I'll take that with a grain of salt.
As for the reason Windows is dominant, yes, I over-generalized, my bad.  I was mentally including that in my statement, unfortunately none of us are clairvoyant.......


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> You're a little behind yourself on Linux.  I started out a decade ago with Ubuntu and ended up with Mint as my primaries.  Never once did I have to use the command line for anything, I did learn to SUDO because I wanted to, not because I had to, I was a novice........



Ubuntu 14 is the distro on my Alienware. Not only is command line required constantly, but to use Wine in hopes of running common software, the creation of script files is a must. The simple installation of most programs requires it be started from the command prompt. 

I appreciate the appeal, I really do - but it is precisely because Linux is difficult to use that makes it appealing - it is elitist. If games ran well, I might use it more, but they don't and OpenGL is vastly inferior to DirectX, so this isn't going to change. Also, I have no hatred of Microsoft - I find them stupid much of the time, but I don't hate them. Apple I hate - they are evil - they define evil.

For my money, the hands down most useful and sophisticated piece of hardware on the market is this;


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> Uuuummm, one persons explanation of what's happening with the drop in sales........  I'll take that with a grain of salt.
> As for the reason Windows is dominant, yes, I over-generalized, my bad.  I was mentally including that in my statement, unfortunately none of us are clairvoyant.......



I don't think the drop in sales is even relevant. By breaking into the mainstream market, Apple has sold a lot of hardware. People who buy a MacBook and run Windows on it are making Apple a lot of money. My prediction is that Apple drops OS X completely in the next 5 years and puts IOS on their Macs.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a little behind yourself on Linux.  I started out a decade ago with Ubuntu and ended up with Mint as my primaries.  Never once did I have to use the command line for anything, I did learn to SUDO because I wanted to, not because I had to, I was a novice........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ubuntu 14 is the distro on my Alienware. Not only is command line required constantly, but to use Wine in hopes of running common software, the creation of script files is a must. The simple installation of most programs requires it be started from the command prompt.
> 
> I appreciate the appeal, I really do - but it is precisely because Linux is difficult to use that makes it appealing - it is elitist. If games ran well, I might use it more, but they don't and OpenGL is vastly inferior to DirectX, so this isn't going to change. Also, I have no hatred of Microsoft - I find them stupid much of the time, but I don't hate them. Apple I hate - they are evil - they define evil.
> 
> For my money, the hands down most useful and sophisticated piece of hardware on the market is this;
Click to expand...

Well it's probably your machine that doesn't play well with Linux, all 5 of the ones I've put Linux on never, never, never required I use the command line for anything.  
As for Macs, I have no desire to pay those prices, I'll build a Hackentosh.  
You may like the newer Windows, I'll stick with 7 until I can't use it any more, I have a 3-in-one with 8.1 on it, had it for 6 months now and still despise it.  Now I have a $1000 machine that spends most of it's time shut off.


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use it because it works, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were the case, you would be less passionate. You become angry if others fail to bow before Linus.
Click to expand...

I said you were an ignorant asshole. That is a fact, NOT me getting angry. You are too stupid to get angry over. I'm pointing out how wrong you are, don't like it? Tough shit.



> You have no idea how ignorant you come across. I've mostly used windows, had Macs for 10 years, Linux + open source software is very good these days, no reason not to use it unless you need a specific program not available, games and such.





> I've used Linux for over a decade. I'm very familiar with the more popular distros.


I don't believe you. You installed them and think they're just for surfing and porn? Not credible.



> What I don't do is tell people absolute bullshit about what they are using to feel better about my choice. The religion is all yours.





> The one angry here is you. I encourage people to try Linux, but I'm honest about it - they WILL have to drop to the command line and SUDO to install programs. They will have to learn far more about the OS and the programs to get anywhere.  Hey, you'll encode an MP4 faster under ffmpeg on Mint than Windows Media player on the same hardware. Of course you WILL go to the command line and enter ffmpeg -i video.flv video.mp4, But that's Linux, that's what it's all about - oh and of course a good Torrent client is needed as well.
> 
> Look, I understand the appeal of Linux, it's elitist. It weeds out the novice users. Quite the opposite of what the Apple fanatics are looking for.


I didn't say you were angry, you can't even fucking read. You don't understand the appeal at all, you're just a stupid little dumb fuck that has an emotional investment with your operating system of choice, an inferior one in my experience.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uuuummm, one persons explanation of what's happening with the drop in sales........  I'll take that with a grain of salt.
> As for the reason Windows is dominant, yes, I over-generalized, my bad.  I was mentally including that in my statement, unfortunately none of us are clairvoyant.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the drop in sales is even relevant. By breaking into the mainstream market, Apple has sold a lot of hardware. People who buy a MacBook and run Windows on it are making Apple a lot of money. My prediction is that Apple drops OS X completely in the next 5 years and puts IOS on their Macs.
Click to expand...

Oh and if M$ was smart they would have listened to us Win 8 user beta testers who told them 8 was great for tablets, etc but sucked for desktops and laptops.  We told them they needed to have two options, a full Windows 7 type interface and their new Win 8, of course they didn't listen and now they're trying (poorly) to compromise, making a not so great all in one product.  They still have their collective heads up their collective asses, all they had to do was look at Ubuntu and Unity to see what happened.  One size doesn't fit all any more, M$ needs to figure this out and stop forcing a product on it consumers that it's consumers don't really want.


----------



## HenryBHough

MicroSoft has come to believe that corporate IT departments will forever force Windows on users.

They haven't noticed that IT departments are fast becoming quaint vestiges where they continue to cling to life at all.

Please don't tell 'em.


----------



## Politico

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Please switch to Apple. The Millennial cycle will be complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not calling me a millennial I hope.
Click to expand...

If you are acting like one yes I am.


----------



## Bleipriester

All that MS-hostility. You don´t like tiles? Don´t use them. MS is forcing a software upon you? Wake up.

Big bashing on MS each day. But when Ubuntu isn´t democracy and not voting on design decisions and users aren´t relevant, nothing is going to be posted here.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> All that MS-hostility. You don´t like tiles? Don´t use them. MS is forcing a software upon you? Wake up.
> 
> Big bashing on MS each day. But when Ubuntu isn´t democracy and not voting on design decisions and users aren´t relevant, nothing is going to be posted here.


Worried about your M$ stock falling.......?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that MS-hostility. You don´t like tiles? Don´t use them. MS is forcing a software upon you? Wake up.
> 
> Big bashing on MS each day. But when Ubuntu isn´t democracy and not voting on design decisions and users aren´t relevant, nothing is going to be posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> Worried about your M$ stock falling.......?
Click to expand...

No. I don´t purchase stocks. I am just wondering what MS has done to the Linux refugees.


----------



## edthecynic

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Learning you can still install windows made it a little more palatable.


If you use the program "Parallels Desktop" rather than the free "Boot Camp" that comes with the Mac, you can run Mac, Windows, Linux, etc., all at the same time and C&P from OS to OS, rather than have to boot into only one OS at a time. Very cool.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that MS-hostility. You don´t like tiles? Don´t use them. MS is forcing a software upon you? Wake up.
> 
> Big bashing on MS each day. But when Ubuntu isn´t democracy and not voting on design decisions and users aren´t relevant, nothing is going to be posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> Worried about your M$ stock falling.......?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I don´t purchase stocks. I am just wondering what MS has done to the Linux refugees.
Click to expand...

They came out with Windows 8.........  You might like it but you're in the minority.
Most users don't know how or want to "customize" their OS so they feel stuck with tiles.  While the Metro interface is great for some (tablet and phone users) it sucks for most using laptops and desktops.
From what I've seen Win 10 is a half assed compromise that will not satisfy either group.  I don't have a problem with M$, I just know what I like and what I don't like and I don't like Win 8.1 for many reasons, give me a pure Win 7/XP style interface and I'll be happy, I'm not a tablet user.


----------



## HenryBHough

It used to be fun bashing MicroSoft.  

Now it's more fun to kick back and watch the company torment itself.


----------



## edthecynic

Ringel05 said:


> I've been researching building a Hackentosh machine


This is one of the best Hackintosh sites.

tonymacx86.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Politico said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Please switch to Apple. The Millennial cycle will be complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not calling me a millennial I hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are acting like one yes I am.
Click to expand...


   Hmmmm....care to explain?


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> All that MS-hostility. You don´t like tiles? Don´t use them. MS is forcing a software upon you? Wake up.
> 
> Big bashing on MS each day. But when Ubuntu isn´t democracy and not voting on design decisions and users aren´t relevant, nothing is going to be posted here.


Criticism isn't hostility. And Linux is FAR more customizable than windows. And FYI Microsoft got to be the giant they are by forcing software on people, namely computer manufacturers.


----------



## Ringel05

edthecynic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been researching building a Hackentosh machine
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the best Hackintosh sites.
> 
> tonymacx86.com
Click to expand...

Yup, have it saved in bookmarks.  It'll be my next build.  Basically a Mac for a third of the price.  
And being a Linux used for at least a decade (as well as Windows - I'm a gamer) I'm already familiar with the interface layout.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that MS-hostility. You don´t like tiles? Don´t use them. MS is forcing a software upon you? Wake up.
> 
> Big bashing on MS each day. But when Ubuntu isn´t democracy and not voting on design decisions and users aren´t relevant, nothing is going to be posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> Worried about your M$ stock falling.......?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I don´t purchase stocks. I am just wondering what MS has done to the Linux refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They came out with Windows 8.........  You might like it but you're in the minority.
> Most users don't know how or want to "customize" their OS so they feel stuck with tiles.  While the Metro interface is great for some (tablet and phone users) it sucks for most using laptops and desktops.
> From what I've seen Win 10 is a half assed compromise that will not satisfy either group.  I don't have a problem with M$, I just know what I like and what I don't like and I don't like Win 8.1 for many reasons, give me a pure Win 7/XP style interface and I'll be happy, I'm not a tablet user.
Click to expand...

Honestly, those who hate the tiles but are to dumb to seek for a solution, deserve the tiles. I am offering a collection of tools helping to customize Windows 8. One can easily download and use that tools. Simple google searches will lead to the same tools, as well. Some are paid, however. So people better get it from the support thread.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Criticism isn't hostility. And Linux is FAR more customizable than windows.


There are third party tools helping to customize Windows. If Linux is so great, why does Vista have more users than all free Linux distros together?




Iceweasel said:


> And FYI Microsoft got to be the giant they are by forcing software on people, namely computer manufacturers.


How is that possible? Did they send armed rebels to the manufacturers?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that MS-hostility. You don´t like tiles? Don´t use them. MS is forcing a software upon you? Wake up.
> 
> Big bashing on MS each day. But when Ubuntu isn´t democracy and not voting on design decisions and users aren´t relevant, nothing is going to be posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> Worried about your M$ stock falling.......?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I don´t purchase stocks. I am just wondering what MS has done to the Linux refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They came out with Windows 8.........  You might like it but you're in the minority.
> Most users don't know how or want to "customize" their OS so they feel stuck with tiles.  While the Metro interface is great for some (tablet and phone users) it sucks for most using laptops and desktops.
> From what I've seen Win 10 is a half assed compromise that will not satisfy either group.  I don't have a problem with M$, I just know what I like and what I don't like and I don't like Win 8.1 for many reasons, give me a pure Win 7/XP style interface and I'll be happy, I'm not a tablet user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, those who hate the tiles but are to dumb to seek for a solution, deserve the tiles. I am offering a collection of tools helping to customize Windows 8. One can easily download and use that tools. Simple google searches will lead to the same tools, as well. Some are paid, however. So people better get it from the support thread.
Click to expand...

Missed the point completely didn'tcha.  Nobody cares what you like or think they should or shouldn't do, you'd make a horrible marketer.  People want what they want and want it to work the way they want it and should not have to adapt it to their needs, especially operating systems since the VAST majority of users don't have a clue how it works anyway.  
You cater to the customer, not the other way around.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that MS-hostility. You don´t like tiles? Don´t use them. MS is forcing a software upon you? Wake up.
> 
> Big bashing on MS each day. But when Ubuntu isn´t democracy and not voting on design decisions and users aren´t relevant, nothing is going to be posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> Worried about your M$ stock falling.......?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I don´t purchase stocks. I am just wondering what MS has done to the Linux refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They came out with Windows 8.........  You might like it but you're in the minority.
> Most users don't know how or want to "customize" their OS so they feel stuck with tiles.  While the Metro interface is great for some (tablet and phone users) it sucks for most using laptops and desktops.
> From what I've seen Win 10 is a half assed compromise that will not satisfy either group.  I don't have a problem with M$, I just know what I like and what I don't like and I don't like Win 8.1 for many reasons, give me a pure Win 7/XP style interface and I'll be happy, I'm not a tablet user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, those who hate the tiles but are to dumb to seek for a solution, deserve the tiles. I am offering a collection of tools helping to customize Windows 8. One can easily download and use that tools. Simple google searches will lead to the same tools, as well. Some are paid, however. So people better get it from the support thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missed the point completely didn'tcha.  Nobody cares what you like or think they should or shouldn't do, you'd make a horrible marketer.  People want what they want and want it to work the way they want it and should not have to adapt it to their needs, especially operating systems since the VAST majority of users don't have a clue how it works anyway.
> You cater to the customer, not the other way around.
Click to expand...

There´s another simple solution: Don´t use Windows 8.
Those, who don´t appreciate my work to collect and provide that useful tools and prefer to flame around instead can suck my ass. You know? Actually, people might find it easier to install startisback and have all problems solved within a minute than changing the operating system. This means helping and not telling them to install any Linux distro to get rid of the tiles.
The solutions for Windows 8 issues are there and they are of excellent quality. So all that crying about the tiles is just bullshit.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worried about your M$ stock falling.......?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don´t purchase stocks. I am just wondering what MS has done to the Linux refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They came out with Windows 8.........  You might like it but you're in the minority.
> Most users don't know how or want to "customize" their OS so they feel stuck with tiles.  While the Metro interface is great for some (tablet and phone users) it sucks for most using laptops and desktops.
> From what I've seen Win 10 is a half assed compromise that will not satisfy either group.  I don't have a problem with M$, I just know what I like and what I don't like and I don't like Win 8.1 for many reasons, give me a pure Win 7/XP style interface and I'll be happy, I'm not a tablet user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, those who hate the tiles but are to dumb to seek for a solution, deserve the tiles. I am offering a collection of tools helping to customize Windows 8. One can easily download and use that tools. Simple google searches will lead to the same tools, as well. Some are paid, however. So people better get it from the support thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missed the point completely didn'tcha.  Nobody cares what you like or think they should or shouldn't do, you'd make a horrible marketer.  People want what they want and want it to work the way they want it and should not have to adapt it to their needs, especially operating systems since the VAST majority of users don't have a clue how it works anyway.
> You cater to the customer, not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There´s another simple solution: Don´t use Windows 8.
> Those, who don´t appreciate my work to collect and provide that useful tools and prefer to flame around instead can suck my ass. You know? Actually, people might find it easier to install startisback and have all problems solved within a minute than changing the the operating system. This means helping and not telling them to install any Linux distro to get rid of the tiles.
Click to expand...

Ya know what, you really are an idiot.  Again, at least 80% of Windows users don't what to learn how to adapt to Windows 8 and they shouldn't have to, they want their Win 7 and XP interfaces.  Microsoft should cater to that.  If you don't like it too fucking bad, it's your problem.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worried about your M$ stock falling.......?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don´t purchase stocks. I am just wondering what MS has done to the Linux refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They came out with Windows 8.........  You might like it but you're in the minority.
> Most users don't know how or want to "customize" their OS so they feel stuck with tiles.  While the Metro interface is great for some (tablet and phone users) it sucks for most using laptops and desktops.
> From what I've seen Win 10 is a half assed compromise that will not satisfy either group.  I don't have a problem with M$, I just know what I like and what I don't like and I don't like Win 8.1 for many reasons, give me a pure Win 7/XP style interface and I'll be happy, I'm not a tablet user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, those who hate the tiles but are to dumb to seek for a solution, deserve the tiles. I am offering a collection of tools helping to customize Windows 8. One can easily download and use that tools. Simple google searches will lead to the same tools, as well. Some are paid, however. So people better get it from the support thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missed the point completely didn'tcha.  Nobody cares what you like or think they should or shouldn't do, you'd make a horrible marketer.  People want what they want and want it to work the way they want it and should not have to adapt it to their needs, especially operating systems since the VAST majority of users don't have a clue how it works anyway.
> You cater to the customer, not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There´s another simple solution: Don´t use Windows 8.
> Those, who don´t appreciate my work to collect and provide that useful tools and prefer to flame around instead can suck my ass. You know? Actually, people might find it easier to install startisback and have all problems solved within a minute than changing the operating system. This means helping and not telling them to install any Linux distro to get rid of the tiles.
> The solutions for Windows 8 issues are there and they are of excellent quality. So all that crying about the tiles is just bullshit.
Click to expand...

Here, let me help you out.
Buy it and read it.
Introduction to Marketing - Johan Strydom - Google Books


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don´t purchase stocks. I am just wondering what MS has done to the Linux refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> They came out with Windows 8.........  You might like it but you're in the minority.
> Most users don't know how or want to "customize" their OS so they feel stuck with tiles.  While the Metro interface is great for some (tablet and phone users) it sucks for most using laptops and desktops.
> From what I've seen Win 10 is a half assed compromise that will not satisfy either group.  I don't have a problem with M$, I just know what I like and what I don't like and I don't like Win 8.1 for many reasons, give me a pure Win 7/XP style interface and I'll be happy, I'm not a tablet user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, those who hate the tiles but are to dumb to seek for a solution, deserve the tiles. I am offering a collection of tools helping to customize Windows 8. One can easily download and use that tools. Simple google searches will lead to the same tools, as well. Some are paid, however. So people better get it from the support thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missed the point completely didn'tcha.  Nobody cares what you like or think they should or shouldn't do, you'd make a horrible marketer.  People want what they want and want it to work the way they want it and should not have to adapt it to their needs, especially operating systems since the VAST majority of users don't have a clue how it works anyway.
> You cater to the customer, not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There´s another simple solution: Don´t use Windows 8.
> Those, who don´t appreciate my work to collect and provide that useful tools and prefer to flame around instead can suck my ass. You know? Actually, people might find it easier to install startisback and have all problems solved within a minute than changing the the operating system. This means helping and not telling them to install any Linux distro to get rid of the tiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know what, you really are an idiot.  Again, at least 80% of Windows users don't what to learn how to adapt to Windows 8 and they shouldn't have to, they want their Win 7 and XP interfaces.  Microsoft should cater to that.  If you don't like it too fucking bad, it's your problem.
Click to expand...

I know that those tiles are a mess. Microsoft´s attempt to unify mobile and desktop systems is a logic step, however. But the good thing of the Metro UI is, that someone, I think he´s an asshole, created a wonderful startmenu: Startisback, making Windows 8 better than 7.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worried about your M$ stock falling.......?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don´t purchase stocks. I am just wondering what MS has done to the Linux refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They came out with Windows 8.........  You might like it but you're in the minority.
> Most users don't know how or want to "customize" their OS so they feel stuck with tiles.  While the Metro interface is great for some (tablet and phone users) it sucks for most using laptops and desktops.
> From what I've seen Win 10 is a half assed compromise that will not satisfy either group.  I don't have a problem with M$, I just know what I like and what I don't like and I don't like Win 8.1 for many reasons, give me a pure Win 7/XP style interface and I'll be happy, I'm not a tablet user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, those who hate the tiles but are to dumb to seek for a solution, deserve the tiles. I am offering a collection of tools helping to customize Windows 8. One can easily download and use that tools. Simple google searches will lead to the same tools, as well. Some are paid, however. So people better get it from the support thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missed the point completely didn'tcha.  Nobody cares what you like or think they should or shouldn't do, you'd make a horrible marketer.  People want what they want and want it to work the way they want it and should not have to adapt it to their needs, especially operating systems since the VAST majority of users don't have a clue how it works anyway.
> You cater to the customer, not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There´s another simple solution: Don´t use Windows 8.
> Those, who don´t appreciate my work to collect and provide that useful tools and prefer to flame around instead can suck my ass. You know? Actually, people might find it easier to install startisback and have all problems solved within a minute than changing the operating system. This means helping and not telling them to install any Linux distro to get rid of the tiles.
> The solutions for Windows 8 issues are there and they are of excellent quality. So all that crying about the tiles is just bullshit.
Click to expand...

Here's another book you should buy and read:

Introduction to Psychology Gateways to Mind and Behavior - Dennis Coon John Mitterer - Google Books


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They came out with Windows 8.........  You might like it but you're in the minority.
> Most users don't know how or want to "customize" their OS so they feel stuck with tiles.  While the Metro interface is great for some (tablet and phone users) it sucks for most using laptops and desktops.
> From what I've seen Win 10 is a half assed compromise that will not satisfy either group.  I don't have a problem with M$, I just know what I like and what I don't like and I don't like Win 8.1 for many reasons, give me a pure Win 7/XP style interface and I'll be happy, I'm not a tablet user.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, those who hate the tiles but are to dumb to seek for a solution, deserve the tiles. I am offering a collection of tools helping to customize Windows 8. One can easily download and use that tools. Simple google searches will lead to the same tools, as well. Some are paid, however. So people better get it from the support thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missed the point completely didn'tcha.  Nobody cares what you like or think they should or shouldn't do, you'd make a horrible marketer.  People want what they want and want it to work the way they want it and should not have to adapt it to their needs, especially operating systems since the VAST majority of users don't have a clue how it works anyway.
> You cater to the customer, not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There´s another simple solution: Don´t use Windows 8.
> Those, who don´t appreciate my work to collect and provide that useful tools and prefer to flame around instead can suck my ass. You know? Actually, people might find it easier to install startisback and have all problems solved within a minute than changing the the operating system. This means helping and not telling them to install any Linux distro to get rid of the tiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know what, you really are an idiot.  Again, at least 80% of Windows users don't what to learn how to adapt to Windows 8 and they shouldn't have to, they want their Win 7 and XP interfaces.  Microsoft should cater to that.  If you don't like it too fucking bad, it's your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that those tiles are a mess. Microsoft´s attempt to unify mobile and desktop systems is a logic step, however. But the good thing of the Metro UI is, that someone, I think he´s an asshole, created a wonderful startmenu: Startisback, making Windows 8 better than 7.
Click to expand...

But you're missing my point because you're upset at someone else.  You should know as well as I that the vast majority of people have no clue when it comes to computers let alone operating systems and they don't want a clue.  Since that's the primary market that's what you cater to if you're a smart business.  Doesn't mean you don't innovate but don't try to sell your innovations to your complete customer base by forcing it on them.  What I mean "by forcing" is if I want a *new* PC laptop I have to settle for Win 8.1 or pay extra to buy an old Win 7 OEM and load it on my new system which I did with this laptop I'm on right now.  Guess what, the laptop is designed for Win 8.1 so I can't get the webcam to work.  Again a design that forces me to use Win 8.1 if I want to use my webcam.  That's not catering to the consumer.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, those who hate the tiles but are to dumb to seek for a solution, deserve the tiles. I am offering a collection of tools helping to customize Windows 8. One can easily download and use that tools. Simple google searches will lead to the same tools, as well. Some are paid, however. So people better get it from the support thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the point completely didn'tcha.  Nobody cares what you like or think they should or shouldn't do, you'd make a horrible marketer.  People want what they want and want it to work the way they want it and should not have to adapt it to their needs, especially operating systems since the VAST majority of users don't have a clue how it works anyway.
> You cater to the customer, not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There´s another simple solution: Don´t use Windows 8.
> Those, who don´t appreciate my work to collect and provide that useful tools and prefer to flame around instead can suck my ass. You know? Actually, people might find it easier to install startisback and have all problems solved within a minute than changing the the operating system. This means helping and not telling them to install any Linux distro to get rid of the tiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know what, you really are an idiot.  Again, at least 80% of Windows users don't what to learn how to adapt to Windows 8 and they shouldn't have to, they want their Win 7 and XP interfaces.  Microsoft should cater to that.  If you don't like it too fucking bad, it's your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that those tiles are a mess. Microsoft´s attempt to unify mobile and desktop systems is a logic step, however. But the good thing of the Metro UI is, that someone, I think he´s an asshole, created a wonderful startmenu: Startisback, making Windows 8 better than 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you're missing my point because you're upset at someone else.  You should know as well as I that the vast majority of people have no clue when it comes to computers let alone operating systems and they don't want a clue.  Since that's the primary market that's what you cater to if you're a smart business.  Doesn't mean you don't innovate but don't try to sell your innovations to your complete customer base by forcing it on them.  What I mean "by forcing" is if I want a *new* PC laptop I have to settle for Win 8.1 or pay extra to buy an old Win 7 OEM and load it on my new system which I did with this laptop I'm on right now.  Guess what, the laptop is designed for Win 8.1 so I can't get the webcam to work.  Again a design that forces me to use Win 8.1 if I want to use my webcam.  That's not catering to the consumer.
Click to expand...

This isn´t a point. Not MS but the manufacturer delivers Windows 8 with the computer. They also could offer the computer without any OS, as well. At least I would offer this with every computer. As for your webcam, I never heard about one that has drivers for a single OS, only. You further assume that most people have no clue about computers. I think, tiles fit best to those. Big fat tiles you cannot miss are the stupidest user´s best friends. Apart from this, Windows 8 is a normal OS with all its features.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the point completely didn'tcha.  Nobody cares what you like or think they should or shouldn't do, you'd make a horrible marketer.  People want what they want and want it to work the way they want it and should not have to adapt it to their needs, especially operating systems since the VAST majority of users don't have a clue how it works anyway.
> You cater to the customer, not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> There´s another simple solution: Don´t use Windows 8.
> Those, who don´t appreciate my work to collect and provide that useful tools and prefer to flame around instead can suck my ass. You know? Actually, people might find it easier to install startisback and have all problems solved within a minute than changing the the operating system. This means helping and not telling them to install any Linux distro to get rid of the tiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know what, you really are an idiot.  Again, at least 80% of Windows users don't what to learn how to adapt to Windows 8 and they shouldn't have to, they want their Win 7 and XP interfaces.  Microsoft should cater to that.  If you don't like it too fucking bad, it's your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that those tiles are a mess. Microsoft´s attempt to unify mobile and desktop systems is a logic step, however. But the good thing of the Metro UI is, that someone, I think he´s an asshole, created a wonderful startmenu: Startisback, making Windows 8 better than 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you're missing my point because you're upset at someone else.  You should know as well as I that the vast majority of people have no clue when it comes to computers let alone operating systems and they don't want a clue.  Since that's the primary market that's what you cater to if you're a smart business.  Doesn't mean you don't innovate but don't try to sell your innovations to your complete customer base by forcing it on them.  What I mean "by forcing" is if I want a *new* PC laptop I have to settle for Win 8.1 or pay extra to buy an old Win 7 OEM and load it on my new system which I did with this laptop I'm on right now.  Guess what, the laptop is designed for Win 8.1 so I can't get the webcam to work.  Again a design that forces me to use Win 8.1 if I want to use my webcam.  That's not catering to the consumer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn´t a point. Not MS but the manufacturer delivers Windows 8 with the computer. They also could offer the computer without any OS, as well. At least I would offer this with every computer. As for your webcam, I never heard about one that has drivers for a single OS, only. You further assume that most people have no clue about computers. I think, tiles fit best to those. Big fat tiles you cannot miss are the stupidest user´s best friends. Apart from this, Windows 8 is a normal OS with all its features.
Click to expand...

The manufacturer delivers the computer, Windows stops selling the old OS to the manufacturer so the manufacturer is forced to load the new OS or sell it without an OS.  Most users don't know how to load an OS and have no interest in learning, it's common human psychology.  They want what they're used to, what works for them they don't want to learn something new and you, I and Microsoft shouldn't try to force them, it's not a smart business move, they don't want tiles or charms.  I've said it numerous times, Microsoft should have seen what happened to Ubuntu with Unity and not gone that route but I assume Microsoft was too arrogant in it's leader position to see past their own collective noses. 
Heck ya know what I miss the most that's not on Win 8.1?  The old Microsoft games, the Solitaires, Hearts, etc, the crap they replaced them with is exactly that, crap.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> The manufacturer delivers the computer, Windows stops selling the old OS to the manufacturer so the manufacturer is forced to load the new OS or sell it without an OS.  Most users don't know how to load an OS and have no interest in learning, it's common human psychology.  They want what they're used to, what works for them they don't want to learn something new and you, I and Microsoft shouldn't try to force them, it's not a smart business move, they don't want tiles or charms.  I've said it numerous times, Microsoft should have seen what happened to Ubuntu with Unity and not gone that route but I assume Microsoft was too arrogant in it's leader position to see past their own collective noses.


Try to see that from a neutral view and you will find nothing special here. And even installing Windows is easy and requires not even prior knowledge. Who is too lazy to take care about the tiles, prefers the tiles in the end.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The manufacturer delivers the computer, Windows stops selling the old OS to the manufacturer so the manufacturer is forced to load the new OS or sell it without an OS.  Most users don't know how to load an OS and have no interest in learning, it's common human psychology.  They want what they're used to, what works for them they don't want to learn something new and you, I and Microsoft shouldn't try to force them, it's not a smart business move, they don't want tiles or charms.  I've said it numerous times, Microsoft should have seen what happened to Ubuntu with Unity and not gone that route but I assume Microsoft was too arrogant in it's leader position to see past their own collective noses.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to see that from a neutral view and you will find nothing special here. And even installing Windows is easy and requires not even prior knowledge. Who is too lazy to take care about the tiles, prefers the tiles in the end.
Click to expand...

Oh and I sent a link for the two books to the Microsoft design and marketing teams...........
I'm looking at it from a realistic neutral point of view, I understand human psychology, part of my background.  People hate change in general, it's a well known, well documented aspect of the human psyche.  Start talking with people outside of your sphere of influence (those who are not computer savvy) and you'll quickly realize for the most part they don't want to know.  They want to push the power button and it comes on, when it powers up *they want to see what they are familiar with, *tiles and charms are foreign and a hindrance to what they want to do with their system.  They don't want to reconfigure their computer to make it work the way they want, they want it to work the way they want right out of the box.
It's not about being easy for someone like you or I, it's that they don't see it that way, they don't get it and they don't want to get it, it's hard for them.  Big deal, why should we care if they don't want to change, that's the point, it's smart business to cater to your customers wants and needs.  Microsoft forgot how to do that.


----------



## HenryBHough

And MicroSoft begins to slowly, quietly, fade into history.....

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/09/technology/microsoft-layoffs.html

*"Microsoft to Cut Up to 7,800 Jobs.........." *


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The manufacturer delivers the computer, Windows stops selling the old OS to the manufacturer so the manufacturer is forced to load the new OS or sell it without an OS.  Most users don't know how to load an OS and have no interest in learning, it's common human psychology.  They want what they're used to, what works for them they don't want to learn something new and you, I and Microsoft shouldn't try to force them, it's not a smart business move, they don't want tiles or charms.  I've said it numerous times, Microsoft should have seen what happened to Ubuntu with Unity and not gone that route but I assume Microsoft was too arrogant in it's leader position to see past their own collective noses.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to see that from a neutral view and you will find nothing special here. And even installing Windows is easy and requires not even prior knowledge. Who is too lazy to take care about the tiles, prefers the tiles in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and I sent a link for the two books to the Microsoft design and marketing teams...........
> I'm looking at it from a realistic neutral point of view, I understand human psychology, part of my background.  People hate change in general, it's a well known, well documented aspect of the human psyche.  Start talking with people outside of your sphere of influence (those who are not computer savvy) and you'll quickly realize for the most part they don't want to know.  They want to push the power button and it comes on, when it powers up *they want to see what they are familiar with, *tiles and charms are foreign and a hindrance to what they want to do with their system.  They don't want to reconfigure their computer to make it work the way they want, they want it to work the way they want right out of the box.
> It's not about being easy for someone like you or I, it's that they don't see it that way, they don't get it and they don't want to get it, it's hard for them.  Big deal, why should we care if they don't want to change, that's the point, it's smart business to cater to your customers wants and needs.  Microsoft forgot how to do that.
Click to expand...

The oppressed people calls for liberation...


----------



## Ringel05

HenryBHough said:


> And MicroSoft begins to slowly, quietly, fade into history.....
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/09/technology/microsoft-layoffs.html
> 
> *"Microsoft to Cut Up to 7,800 Jobs.........." *


It's their phone division, they tried to jump into the mobile market too late, Windows 8 was part of that move.


----------



## Politico

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Please switch to Apple. The Millennial cycle will be complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not calling me a millennial I hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are acting like one yes I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....care to explain?
Click to expand...

No I will not explain why you are acting like one. The is on you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Politico said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Please switch to Apple. The Millennial cycle will be complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not calling me a millennial I hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are acting like one yes I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....care to explain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I will not explain why you are acting like one. The is on you.
Click to expand...


  Who the hell is "The" and how do I get em off me?


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> This isn´t a point. Not MS but the manufacturer delivers Windows 8 with the computer. They also could offer the computer without any OS, as well.


Yesterday I heard on the news that Windows 10 will be their last OS and it will be cloud or something computing from then on.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn´t a point. Not MS but the manufacturer delivers Windows 8 with the computer. They also could offer the computer without any OS, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I heard on the news that Windows 10 will be their last OS and it will be cloud or something computing from then on.
Click to expand...

It is something about a change to a Windows OS that continuously receives small updates but no major update like from 8 to 10. I don´t like the thought of an OS that is always unfinished.


----------



## HenryBHough

A hell of a lot of good a "cloud" OS will do you when you have no internet.

Some people do use computers for stuff that exists only on their drives.


----------



## pauls

There is always open source software and OS's. We don't need Microsoft and the "cloud" is going to end up costing a fortune. It already does in Japan. You don't buy your software in Japan you lease it from the cloud, your work is stored on the cloud and you pay to access it.

I'll stay with my open source, thank you.


----------



## Ringel05

Ran into a boatload of frustration.  Trying to hackentosh the wifes' old laptop, finally discovered iboot (et. al.) will not work with grubloader.  Okay, delete the hard drive, right........  I've tried 3 different listed approaches....... none will work, no additional answers at Tonymac.  
At this point I'm thinking I'll have to buy a new hard drive.


----------



## edthecynic

Ringel05 said:


> Ran into a boatload of frustration.  Trying to hackentosh the wifes' old laptop, finally discovered iboot (et. al.) will not work with grubloader.  Okay, delete the hard drive, right........  I've tried 3 different listed approaches....... none will work, no additional answers at Tonymac.
> At this point I'm thinking I'll have to buy a new hard drive.


What laptop, is it on the compatibility list? Why use grubloader? Can you reformat the drive?
 FAQ READ FIRST Laptop Frequent Questions


----------



## Ringel05

edthecynic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran into a boatload of frustration.  Trying to hackentosh the wifes' old laptop, finally discovered iboot (et. al.) will not work with grubloader.  Okay, delete the hard drive, right........  I've tried 3 different listed approaches....... none will work, no additional answers at Tonymac.
> At this point I'm thinking I'll have to buy a new hard drive.
> 
> 
> 
> What laptop, is it on the compatibility list? Why use grubloader? Can you reformat the drive?
> FAQ READ FIRST Laptop Frequent Questions
Click to expand...

It's an old Dell Inspiron 1705E and yes it's been done already, just the guy who did it didn't say how but that's not the problem.  The reason it's grubloader is it has Linux Mint 17 on it.  I've tried reformating, tried dban, tried deleting via gparted, tried wiping it in Terminal (all covered online in how to wipe the hard drive.  Maybe I'll try a dd command but I don't know if that will do what I want, basically all it does is fill the hd with 0s rendering the OS unusable.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran into a boatload of frustration.  Trying to hackentosh the wifes' old laptop, finally discovered iboot (et. al.) will not work with grubloader.  Okay, delete the hard drive, right........  I've tried 3 different listed approaches....... none will work, no additional answers at Tonymac.
> At this point I'm thinking I'll have to buy a new hard drive.
> 
> 
> 
> What laptop, is it on the compatibility list? Why use grubloader? Can you reformat the drive?
> FAQ READ FIRST Laptop Frequent Questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an old Dell Inspiron 1705E and yes it's been done already, just the guy who did it didn't say how but that's not the problem.  The reason it's grubloader is it has Linux Mint 17 on it.  I've tried reformating, tried dban, tried deleting via gparted, tried wiping it in Terminal (all covered online in how to wipe the hard drive.  Maybe I'll try a dd command but I don't know if that will do what I want, basically all it does is fill the hd with 0s rendering the OS unusable.
Click to expand...

That is what you should try. You can use Part Magic loaded from stick and do a Secure Erase.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran into a boatload of frustration.  Trying to hackentosh the wifes' old laptop, finally discovered iboot (et. al.) will not work with grubloader.  Okay, delete the hard drive, right........  I've tried 3 different listed approaches....... none will work, no additional answers at Tonymac.
> At this point I'm thinking I'll have to buy a new hard drive.
> 
> 
> 
> What laptop, is it on the compatibility list? Why use grubloader? Can you reformat the drive?
> FAQ READ FIRST Laptop Frequent Questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an old Dell Inspiron 1705E and yes it's been done already, just the guy who did it didn't say how but that's not the problem.  The reason it's grubloader is it has Linux Mint 17 on it.  I've tried reformating, tried dban, tried deleting via gparted, tried wiping it in Terminal (all covered online in how to wipe the hard drive.  Maybe I'll try a dd command but I don't know if that will do what I want, basically all it does is fill the hd with 0s rendering the OS unusable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what you should try. You can use Part Magic loaded from stick and do a Secure Erase.
Click to expand...

Damn it!  Went to Wally World already today, forgot to put "thumb drive" on my shopping list.


----------



## Bleipriester

You can burn it onto a CD as well (I guess you know that, but that reminder cannot harm).


----------



## edthecynic

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran into a boatload of frustration.  Trying to hackentosh the wifes' old laptop, finally discovered iboot (et. al.) will not work with grubloader.  Okay, delete the hard drive, right........  I've tried 3 different listed approaches....... none will work, no additional answers at Tonymac.
> At this point I'm thinking I'll have to buy a new hard drive.
> 
> 
> 
> What laptop, is it on the compatibility list? Why use grubloader? Can you reformat the drive?
> FAQ READ FIRST Laptop Frequent Questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an old Dell Inspiron 1705E and yes it's been done already, just the guy who did it didn't say how but that's not the problem.  The reason it's grubloader is it has Linux Mint 17 on it.  I've tried reformating, tried dban, tried deleting via gparted, tried wiping it in Terminal (all covered online in how to wipe the hard drive.  Maybe I'll try a dd command but I don't know if that will do what I want, basically all it does is fill the hd with 0s rendering the OS unusable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what you should try. You can use Part Magic loaded from stick and do a Secure Erase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it!  Went to Wally World already today, forgot to put "thumb drive" on my shopping list.
Click to expand...

If you didn't have a USB drive, how did you try to install OS X? You were supposed to load the Mac OS X installer, Unibeast and Multibeast on the USB and boot from that to install Mac OS X on a Hackintosh.

UniBeast Install OS X Yosemite on Any Supported Intel-based PC


----------



## Ringel05

edthecynic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran into a boatload of frustration.  Trying to hackentosh the wifes' old laptop, finally discovered iboot (et. al.) will not work with grubloader.  Okay, delete the hard drive, right........  I've tried 3 different listed approaches....... none will work, no additional answers at Tonymac.
> At this point I'm thinking I'll have to buy a new hard drive.
> 
> 
> 
> What laptop, is it on the compatibility list? Why use grubloader? Can you reformat the drive?
> FAQ READ FIRST Laptop Frequent Questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an old Dell Inspiron 1705E and yes it's been done already, just the guy who did it didn't say how but that's not the problem.  The reason it's grubloader is it has Linux Mint 17 on it.  I've tried reformating, tried dban, tried deleting via gparted, tried wiping it in Terminal (all covered online in how to wipe the hard drive.  Maybe I'll try a dd command but I don't know if that will do what I want, basically all it does is fill the hd with 0s rendering the OS unusable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what you should try. You can use Part Magic loaded from stick and do a Secure Erase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it!  Went to Wally World already today, forgot to put "thumb drive" on my shopping list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't have a USB drive, how did you try to install OS X? You were supposed to load the Mac OS X installer, Unibeast and Multibeast on the USB and boot from that to install Mac OS X on a Hackintosh.
> 
> UniBeast Install OS X Yosemite on Any Supported Intel-based PC
Click to expand...

Tried from a DVD, it said either or.  I had DVDs on hand so I used em...... 
Checked with Tonymac and they said it won't work if Linux is on the machine, the HD has to be blank or have Windows on it.


----------



## edthecynic

Ringel05 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What laptop, is it on the compatibility list? Why use grubloader? Can you reformat the drive?
> FAQ READ FIRST Laptop Frequent Questions
> 
> 
> 
> It's an old Dell Inspiron 1705E and yes it's been done already, just the guy who did it didn't say how but that's not the problem.  The reason it's grubloader is it has Linux Mint 17 on it.  I've tried reformating, tried dban, tried deleting via gparted, tried wiping it in Terminal (all covered online in how to wipe the hard drive.  Maybe I'll try a dd command but I don't know if that will do what I want, basically all it does is fill the hd with 0s rendering the OS unusable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what you should try. You can use Part Magic loaded from stick and do a Secure Erase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it!  Went to Wally World already today, forgot to put "thumb drive" on my shopping list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't have a USB drive, how did you try to install OS X? You were supposed to load the Mac OS X installer, Unibeast and Multibeast on the USB and boot from that to install Mac OS X on a Hackintosh.
> 
> UniBeast Install OS X Yosemite on Any Supported Intel-based PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried from a DVD, it said either or.  I had DVDs on hand so I used em......
> Checked with Tonymac and they said it won't work if Linux is on the machine, the HD has to be blank or have Windows on it.
Click to expand...

When you boot from Unibeast, and start the OS X installer, use Disk Utility to format and partition the drive. You can reinstall Linux and/or Windows afterwards.


----------



## Ringel05

edthecynic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's an old Dell Inspiron 1705E and yes it's been done already, just the guy who did it didn't say how but that's not the problem.  The reason it's grubloader is it has Linux Mint 17 on it.  I've tried reformating, tried dban, tried deleting via gparted, tried wiping it in Terminal (all covered online in how to wipe the hard drive.  Maybe I'll try a dd command but I don't know if that will do what I want, basically all it does is fill the hd with 0s rendering the OS unusable.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what you should try. You can use Part Magic loaded from stick and do a Secure Erase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it!  Went to Wally World already today, forgot to put "thumb drive" on my shopping list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't have a USB drive, how did you try to install OS X? You were supposed to load the Mac OS X installer, Unibeast and Multibeast on the USB and boot from that to install Mac OS X on a Hackintosh.
> 
> UniBeast Install OS X Yosemite on Any Supported Intel-based PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried from a DVD, it said either or.  I had DVDs on hand so I used em......
> Checked with Tonymac and they said it won't work if Linux is on the machine, the HD has to be blank or have Windows on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you boot from Unibeast, and start the OS X installer, use Disk Utility to format and partition the drive. You can reinstall Linux and/or Windows afterwards.
Click to expand...

I haven't tried Unibeast.  The only reason I'll put any other OS back on that machine is if OS X doesn't work all that well.


----------



## HenryBHough

Only directly related...

Keep an eye on what Apple's doing with the iPod.  The orphan child seems to be in for a remake that'll it make it a non-cell phone iPhone.  Wi-Fi only but with a powerful new processor and sharp screen that will close to turning it into a sub-mini tablet.  Apple's audio quality has been declining as it figures out that the "listen while running" market will accept lower sound quality but, once the run is done, is using the iPod more as a visual device.  Objective may be to create an "entry level" tablet that does a lot but not too much and costs cheap.

We'll know soon.


----------



## edthecynic

Ringel05 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what you should try. You can use Part Magic loaded from stick and do a Secure Erase.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it!  Went to Wally World already today, forgot to put "thumb drive" on my shopping list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't have a USB drive, how did you try to install OS X? You were supposed to load the Mac OS X installer, Unibeast and Multibeast on the USB and boot from that to install Mac OS X on a Hackintosh.
> 
> UniBeast Install OS X Yosemite on Any Supported Intel-based PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried from a DVD, it said either or.  I had DVDs on hand so I used em......
> Checked with Tonymac and they said it won't work if Linux is on the machine, the HD has to be blank or have Windows on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you boot from Unibeast, and start the OS X installer, use Disk Utility to format and partition the drive. You can reinstall Linux and/or Windows afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't tried Unibeast.  The only reason I'll put any other OS back on that machine is if OS X doesn't work all that well.
Click to expand...

Your install disk must contain Unibeast, Multibeast and the OS X installer. Follow the guide. I installed OS X on a HP ProBook and all I had to change was the WiFi card to a Mac approved card which I found on eBay for under $10 shipped.


----------



## Ringel05

edthecynic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it!  Went to Wally World already today, forgot to put "thumb drive" on my shopping list.
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't have a USB drive, how did you try to install OS X? You were supposed to load the Mac OS X installer, Unibeast and Multibeast on the USB and boot from that to install Mac OS X on a Hackintosh.
> 
> UniBeast Install OS X Yosemite on Any Supported Intel-based PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried from a DVD, it said either or.  I had DVDs on hand so I used em......
> Checked with Tonymac and they said it won't work if Linux is on the machine, the HD has to be blank or have Windows on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you boot from Unibeast, and start the OS X installer, use Disk Utility to format and partition the drive. You can reinstall Linux and/or Windows afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't tried Unibeast.  The only reason I'll put any other OS back on that machine is if OS X doesn't work all that well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your install disk must contain Unibeast, Multibeast and the OS X installer. Follow the guide. I installed OS X on a HP ProBook and all I had to change was the WiFi card to a Mac approved card which I found on eBay for under $10 shipped.
Click to expand...

Maybe I'm misreading.  From what I've read the old Dell will only take Snow Leopard but to my knowledge no one has tried any other version.  With Snow Leopard ya need iboot, put iboot in, reboot and at the prompt take iboot out, configure bios then put in the OS X disc and load.


----------



## edthecynic

Ringel05 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't have a USB drive, how did you try to install OS X? You were supposed to load the Mac OS X installer, Unibeast and Multibeast on the USB and boot from that to install Mac OS X on a Hackintosh.
> 
> UniBeast Install OS X Yosemite on Any Supported Intel-based PC
> 
> 
> 
> Tried from a DVD, it said either or.  I had DVDs on hand so I used em......
> Checked with Tonymac and they said it won't work if Linux is on the machine, the HD has to be blank or have Windows on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you boot from Unibeast, and start the OS X installer, use Disk Utility to format and partition the drive. You can reinstall Linux and/or Windows afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't tried Unibeast.  The only reason I'll put any other OS back on that machine is if OS X doesn't work all that well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your install disk must contain Unibeast, Multibeast and the OS X installer. Follow the guide. I installed OS X on a HP ProBook and all I had to change was the WiFi card to a Mac approved card which I found on eBay for under $10 shipped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I'm misreading.  From what I've read the old Dell will only take Snow Leopard but to my knowledge no one has tried any other version.  With Snow Leopard ya need iboot, put iboot in, reboot and at the prompt take iboot out, configure bios then put in the OS X disc and load.
Click to expand...

It was probably an old post. I think you have a core duo or core2duo which should at least support Mountain Lion, OS X 10.8 if it is 64 bit. Give UniBeast and MultiBeast a chance even with Snow Leopard.


----------



## edthecynic

Ringel05 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't have a USB drive, how did you try to install OS X? You were supposed to load the Mac OS X installer, Unibeast and Multibeast on the USB and boot from that to install Mac OS X on a Hackintosh.
> 
> UniBeast Install OS X Yosemite on Any Supported Intel-based PC
> 
> 
> 
> Tried from a DVD, it said either or.  I had DVDs on hand so I used em......
> Checked with Tonymac and they said it won't work if Linux is on the machine, the HD has to be blank or have Windows on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you boot from Unibeast, and start the OS X installer, use Disk Utility to format and partition the drive. You can reinstall Linux and/or Windows afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't tried Unibeast.  The only reason I'll put any other OS back on that machine is if OS X doesn't work all that well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your install disk must contain Unibeast, Multibeast and the OS X installer. Follow the guide. I installed OS X on a HP ProBook and all I had to change was the WiFi card to a Mac approved card which I found on eBay for under $10 shipped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I'm misreading.  From what I've read the old Dell will only take Snow Leopard but to my knowledge no one has tried any other version.  With Snow Leopard ya need iboot, put iboot in, reboot and at the prompt take iboot out, configure bios then put in the OS X disc and load.
Click to expand...

You can only use iBoot with the original full install OS X 10.6 disk, not an upgrade disk. You still need MultiBeast to configure your hardware. Use UniBeast for installers downloaded from Apple. Also you configure your BIOS before you use iBoot.

tonymacx86 Blog iBoot MultiBeast Install Mac OS X on any Intel-based PC


----------



## Ringel05

edthecynic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried from a DVD, it said either or.  I had DVDs on hand so I used em......
> Checked with Tonymac and they said it won't work if Linux is on the machine, the HD has to be blank or have Windows on it.
> 
> 
> 
> When you boot from Unibeast, and start the OS X installer, use Disk Utility to format and partition the drive. You can reinstall Linux and/or Windows afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't tried Unibeast.  The only reason I'll put any other OS back on that machine is if OS X doesn't work all that well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your install disk must contain Unibeast, Multibeast and the OS X installer. Follow the guide. I installed OS X on a HP ProBook and all I had to change was the WiFi card to a Mac approved card which I found on eBay for under $10 shipped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I'm misreading.  From what I've read the old Dell will only take Snow Leopard but to my knowledge no one has tried any other version.  With Snow Leopard ya need iboot, put iboot in, reboot and at the prompt take iboot out, configure bios then put in the OS X disc and load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was probably an old post. I think you have a core duo or core2duo which should at least support Mountain Lion, OS X 10.8 if it is 64 bit. Give UniBeast and MultiBeast a chance even with Snow Leopard.
Click to expand...

I know from what I've read I have to disable on of the cores.


----------



## edthecynic

Ringel05 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you boot from Unibeast, and start the OS X installer, use Disk Utility to format and partition the drive. You can reinstall Linux and/or Windows afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried Unibeast.  The only reason I'll put any other OS back on that machine is if OS X doesn't work all that well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your install disk must contain Unibeast, Multibeast and the OS X installer. Follow the guide. I installed OS X on a HP ProBook and all I had to change was the WiFi card to a Mac approved card which I found on eBay for under $10 shipped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I'm misreading.  From what I've read the old Dell will only take Snow Leopard but to my knowledge no one has tried any other version.  With Snow Leopard ya need iboot, put iboot in, reboot and at the prompt take iboot out, configure bios then put in the OS X disc and load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was probably an old post. I think you have a core duo or core2duo which should at least support Mountain Lion, OS X 10.8 if it is 64 bit. Give UniBeast and MultiBeast a chance even with Snow Leopard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know from what I've read I have to disable on of the cores.
Click to expand...

Is your laptop 32 or 64 bit? If 32 bit Snow Leopard is the highest you can go. If 64 bit you can go much higher.


----------



## Ringel05

edthecynic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried Unibeast.  The only reason I'll put any other OS back on that machine is if OS X doesn't work all that well.
> 
> 
> 
> Your install disk must contain Unibeast, Multibeast and the OS X installer. Follow the guide. I installed OS X on a HP ProBook and all I had to change was the WiFi card to a Mac approved card which I found on eBay for under $10 shipped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I'm misreading.  From what I've read the old Dell will only take Snow Leopard but to my knowledge no one has tried any other version.  With Snow Leopard ya need iboot, put iboot in, reboot and at the prompt take iboot out, configure bios then put in the OS X disc and load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was probably an old post. I think you have a core duo or core2duo which should at least support Mountain Lion, OS X 10.8 if it is 64 bit. Give UniBeast and MultiBeast a chance even with Snow Leopard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know from what I've read I have to disable on of the cores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is your laptop 32 or 64 bit? If 32 bit Snow Leopard is the highest you can go. If 64 bit you can go much higher.
Click to expand...

It's 32 bit, I know I first tried to load 64 bit Win 7 on it when I finished repairing it.  A co-worker had given it to me, said it didn't work and was sitting in his closet for 3 years, turned out the HD was bad.


----------



## blunthead

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .


I'm something of a Mac Evangelist, have been since 1993. I've never owned a PC, but have tried using Windows and always find it much more difficult to use than the Mac OS. Macs are easy to use and learn to use. There're stats out there stating that some 90% of people who go from Windows to Mac never go back.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

blunthead said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm something of a Mac Evangelist, have been since 1993. I've never owned a PC, but have tried using Windows and always find it much more difficult to use than the Mac OS. Macs are easy to use and learn to use. There're stats out there stating that some 90% of people who go from Windows to Mac never go back.
Click to expand...


  After using it for about a month and a half I have to agree.

   The MacBook is flat out easy to operate and more intuitive to me than Windows.


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've been a windows user from the beginning,but after going through three mid range laptops in just over a year and having iphones that never fail I've decided to go to the dark side. Or the hipster side as it were.
> Any advice from MacBook Pro users on making the switch a little less painful?



You're trying to compare apples to oranges. 

The iPhone is a device with no moving parts. A laptop has moving parts. Unless you move to a device you'll probably continue to have problems no matter who makes the computer. 

Heat is another MAJOR factor. Do you place you laptop on a cooling tray?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mac Book update.
After less than three months the screen started  delaminating and it refused to turn on last night.
   They are replacing it for free. As much as I like it,If it happens again I'm done with apple.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mac Book update.
> After less than three months the screen started  delaminating and it refused to turn on last night.
> They are replacing it for free. As much as I like it,If it happens again I'm done with apple.


Like almost every product some are lemons, and some good products have the occasional lemon tossed in.  
Just because yours had a defective part doesn't make the whole bad.


----------



## HenryBHough

Organization I retired from had close to 100 MacBooks in the hands of people of various skills.  One had a screen problem after a few months hard use; Apple replaced the entire machine at no charge but insisted the bad one be returned so they could investigate the cause.

Interestingly, despite the screen problem the laptop was still marginally usable and Apple shipped the replacement with no proof that anything was wrong - didn't feel they needed the bad one back until the new one was in place and running.

Funniest one I ever had with Apple - bought a refurbished iPad mini and found it only spoke some variety of Arabic!  One phone call and ten minutes of fresh download and it was fine.  God knows how it might have been refurbished.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac Book update.
> After less than three months the screen started  delaminating and it refused to turn on last night.
> They are replacing it for free. As much as I like it,If it happens again I'm done with apple.
> 
> 
> 
> Like almost every product some are lemons, and some good products have the occasional lemon tossed in.
> Just because yours had a defective part doesn't make the whole bad.
Click to expand...


  Thats why i'm going to give em another shot.
I've never had a problem with the iphone so I know they make pretty good stuff.
  We'll see how the next one works out.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac Book update.
> After less than three months the screen started  delaminating and it refused to turn on last night.
> They are replacing it for free. As much as I like it,If it happens again I'm done with apple.
> 
> 
> 
> Like almost every product some are lemons, and some good products have the occasional lemon tossed in.
> Just because yours had a defective part doesn't make the whole bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why i'm going to give em another shot.
> I've never had a problem with the iphone so I know they make pretty good stuff.
> We'll see how the next one works out.
Click to expand...

Like someone else said an iphone is not a laptop though there are enough refurbished iphones for sale to prove that there's the occasional lemon among that product also.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac Book update.
> After less than three months the screen started  delaminating and it refused to turn on last night.
> They are replacing it for free. As much as I like it,If it happens again I'm done with apple.
> 
> 
> 
> Like almost every product some are lemons, and some good products have the occasional lemon tossed in.
> Just because yours had a defective part doesn't make the whole bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why i'm going to give em another shot.
> I've never had a problem with the iphone so I know they make pretty good stuff.
> We'll see how the next one works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like someone else said an iphone is not a laptop though there are enough refurbished iphones for sale to prove that there's the occasional lemon among that product also.
Click to expand...


  Of the 4 iphones I've had over the years I've never had a problem with any of them.
Other than dropping em.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac Book update.
> After less than three months the screen started  delaminating and it refused to turn on last night.
> They are replacing it for free. As much as I like it,If it happens again I'm done with apple.
> 
> 
> 
> Like almost every product some are lemons, and some good products have the occasional lemon tossed in.
> Just because yours had a defective part doesn't make the whole bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why i'm going to give em another shot.
> I've never had a problem with the iphone so I know they make pretty good stuff.
> We'll see how the next one works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like someone else said an iphone is not a laptop though there are enough refurbished iphones for sale to prove that there's the occasional lemon among that product also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of the 4 iphones I've had over the years I've never had a problem with any of them.
> Other than dropping em.
Click to expand...

Same thing with my Android phones.


----------

